# Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig



## Freakless08 (21. August 2011)

Laut einer Studie von Gartner vom 11. August sank der Marktanteil von Microsofts Windows Phone 7 von 4,9% vom Vorjahr auf gerademal 1,6% während Samsung mit dem Betriebssystem Bada mit 1,9% knapp davor liegt.
Googles Android System kommt auf 44,3% und Symbian hat noch gute 22,1% jedoch rückt ihnen Apple mit dem iOS mit 18,2% ziemlich hinterher.

Microsoft hofft nun auf einen Anstieg der Verkaufszahlen mit der Veröffentlichung des Windows Phone 7 Update "Mango" sowie mit der zusammenarbeit mit Nokia um wieder schnell Boden unter die Füße zu bekommen. 

Microsoft's Global Smartphone Share Tumbles: Gartner - Mobile and Wireless - News & Reviews - eWeek.com


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich habe schon vor Release gesagt, dass Windows Phone 7 eine Totgeburt ist/wird. Wie kann man es nur schaffen, noch weniger (!!) Features als iOS zu haben? 

-Fehlende abwärtskompatibilität zu WM 6.x
-Kein Copy&Paste (zumindest zu Release)
-Kein echtes Multitasking
-Ehemalige WM Kundschaft vergrault duch Appleähnliche Produktpolitik


----------



## Axel_Foly (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

hat hald einfach gegen android nix zu melden ... und ich kauf mir doch kein handy mit win7 phone wenn das einfach nix kann das ding ... bzw durch die mangelde verbreitung auch der appstore dementsprechend leer ist ...


----------



## X Broster (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@m-o-m-o
 Denk bitte an die breite - technisch wenig bewanderte - Kundschaft, nicht nur an Computer-Freaks wie dich.

-

Mein Vater fand WP7 viel zu kompliziert, mit iOS von mir kommt er jedoch gut zurecht, und hat´s sofort meiner Sis geschenkt. Nach einem Monat ist sie soweit zufrieden. Ich finds gut gemacht, allerdings ist die Zune Software zu unübersichtlich und die Features aus Mango tun WP7 sicher gut.
Mit Mango und natürlich der Nokia-Vorstellung kommt sicher wieder Schwung in den Laden.


----------



## nyso (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Aber kommt sicher nicht gegen Android 2.3.3 und Touchwiz auf meinem SGS2 an


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Auch wenn ich jetzt gehasst werden muss ich sagen ist Symbian ein gutes OS für Handy aller Art. Nur leider gerade Falsch um gesetzte! Und WIN7M naja...finde ich net so das ware !


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@X Broster:

Man hat die alte Computerfreakkundschaft  vergrault und bekommt keine neue. Aus Sicht der breiten Masse haben wir folgende Nachteile:

-Kaum Äpps bzw. überteuert
-Zu Beginn waren alle Geräte viel zu teuer

Wieso sollte DAU sich dann ein teures WP7 Smartphone kaufen, wenn es wegen viel mehr Software deutlich vielseitigere Android Phones oder auch das iPhone gibt?


----------



## lumi (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Also seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber alle die hier so gegen bestimmte systeme reden haben doch keine Ahnubng von der 0815 Käuferschicht. Ich nutz mein WP7 original zum telefonieren und surfen, und dafür reichts. Nicht jeder beschäftigt sich damit welches BS gut und welches böse ist. Ich habs mir gekauft weils billiger war als die meisten anderen Handys, und bei der Anmeldung hab ich ne XBox 360 geschenkt bekommen. Bereun tu ich es jedenfalls nicht dass ich mir ein WP7 geholt hab. Die meisten User nutzen sowieso nur 10 % des Möglichen. Und bevor mir jetzt jemand mit Fanboy oder sowas kommt, ich hab nen IPod Touch 4, ich hab also den Vergleich zum Apfel. Ich greif aber wenn ich mal kurz was schaun will lieber zum Handy als zum Ipod.

lg
lumi

PS: Wieviele Apps habt ihr auf euren Handys? imho macht es keinen Unterschied ob der Marktplatz 25 000 oder 2 000 000 anbietet, ich nutz sowieso nur 5 oder 6.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@m-o-m-o genau, ich habe/hatte WM6.1(Samsung omnia i900) und jetzt das Moto Defy. WP7 ist hässlich,kompliziert und sau schlecht umgesetzt. Das Layout von WM6 war sehr gut und man hätte sehr viel draus machen können, aber das jetzt.....  kann man vergessen. Wenn Microschrott zurück zum alten geht, bin ich wieder da, aber das: NEIN DANKE !!!


----------



## ADS112 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



lumi schrieb:


> Also seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber alle die hier so gegen bestimmte systeme reden haben doch keine Ahnubng von der 0815 Käuferschicht. Ich nutz mein WP7 original zum telefonieren und surfen, und dafür reichts. Nicht jeder beschäftigt sich damit welches BS gut und welches böse ist. Ich habs mir gekauft weils billiger war als die meisten anderen Handys, und bei der Anmeldung hab ich ne XBox 360 geschenkt bekommen. Bereun tu ich es jedenfalls nicht dass ich mir ein WP7 geholt hab. Die meisten User nutzen sowieso nur 10 % des Möglichen. Und bevor mir jetzt jemand mit Fanboy oder sowas kommt, ich hab nen IPod Touch 4, ich hab also den Vergleich zum Apfel. Ich greif aber wenn ich mal kurz was schaun will lieber zum Handy als zum Ipod.
> 
> lg
> lumi
> ...




Ich muss dir recht geben den 0815 Anwender interesiert es nicht was er für ein OS hat. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines WP7 und ansich sehr zufrieden.
Hatte vorher ein Windows Mobile 6.5 und finde das WP7 um Welten besser ist. Die Geräte sind momentan auch einfach unschlagbar günstig. Meiner Meinung nach wird WP7 einfach unterschätzt. Und für einen Studenten ist es glaube ich ist eins der besten OS neben Android zum Apps programmieren, da Microsoft einen die Gebühr für den Store abnimmt.  Hoffe mit dem Mango Update holen sie auf.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Doch, den Anwender interessiert es wieviel Milliarden Äpps er denn installieren könne. Ich muss hier nur an die Apple Fanboys vor zwei Jahren denken, als sie sich über Android lustig gemacht haben.


----------



## UniSol5000 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich nutze auch WP7 und bin damit zufrieden. Bevor ich mir mein Smartphone gekauft habe, habe ich mir sowohl IPhone als auch diveres Android- Geräte angesehen. Dabei war für mich WP7 einfach besser, weil ich die Bedienung und die Übersicht einfach schätze. Und die Apps, na ja, ich habe für alles, was ich machen möchte, die richtige. Die fehlenden Features sind verschmerzbar, auch wenn ich anfangs doch überrascht war, was nicht geht....

Ich denke, es kommt einfach auf den einzelnen an, was für ihn am besten ist.


----------



## lumi (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Doch, den Anwender interessiert es wieviel Milliarden Äpps er denn installieren könne. Ich muss hier nur an die Apple Fanboys vor zwei Jahren denken, als sie sich über Android lustig gemacht haben.


 
Ist doch nur ein verkaufsargument für alle die sich von Werbung beeinflussen lassen. Kein Mensch schaut 2000000 apps durch, außer appleaner


----------



## Weichkeks (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich mag auch mein WindowsPhone 7


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



lumi schrieb:


> Ist doch nur ein verkaufsargument für alle die sich von Werbung beeinflussen lassen. Kein Mensch schaut 2000000 apps durch, außer appleaner


 
Es kommt eher auf bestimmte Apps an, nicht die Anzahl!


----------



## lumi (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Warum argumentieren dann alle mit der Anzahl der apps? Wie gesagt,mir fehlt nix beim wp7. Mir kommt das vor wie ne ...verlängerung. Was du hast das app nicht, das musst du aber haben, sonst bist du out. In meinen Augen ist das was für kiddys. Wennst als erwachsener net mehr zu tun hast als handyspielen, dann läuft eh was net richtig


----------



## ADS112 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Ezio schrieb:


> Es kommt eher auf bestimmte Apps an, nicht die Anzahl!


 
Da hast du recht wenn ich überlege was es für gute Apps gibt die es nicht für Android gibt. Als Bsp. das FTD App das gibt es noch nicht für Android aber für WP7 oder aber die Xbox Live integration. Die auch mit den Games for Windows Live Spielen geht. So kann ich immer sehen was für Erfolge ich z.b bei einem Online Spiel erreicht habe und wenn du genug Punkte hast kannst du dir davon was kaufen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



lumi schrieb:


> Ist doch nur ein verkaufsargument für alle die sich von Werbung beeinflussen lassen. Kein Mensch schaut 2000000 apps durch, außer appleaner


 
Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass man n verschiedene Programme braucht, aber das Argument zieht nun mal.


----------



## mr.hellgate (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Also momentan sind WP7's die einzigen Smartphones (welche den Namen auch verdienen) in dem Bereich um 200€. Zumindest finde ich kein gleichwertiges iOS, Android oder Symbian Gerät für so wenig Geld, welches genauso flüßig läuft, eine so gute Hardware verbaut hat und mit Mango über eine so tief intigrierte Social-Network Funktion verfügt!
[selbst wenn Mango nicht DER Erfolg bei den Kunden wird weil kein Apfel drauf ist oder ähnliches, von den Features her kann es mit jedem aktuellem OS ohne Probleme mithalten]

In der Beta mit der mein Omnia momentan läuft [Mango Beta 2] läuft alles schon Perfekt und ich brauche für die wenigsten Sachen eine extra App weil sie im OS DRINN sind. Wofür dann ein Android mit 2mio externen Apps welche auf den älteren nicht mal mehr flüßig laufen und ein kopiertes Apple Design haben?
Im OS DRINN habe ich jetzt:
Navi
Messenger
Socialnetworks [Twitter, Facebook, MSN etc.]
Radio
LIVE [was endlich richtig Spaß macht seitdem es genug Games gibt!]
Barcode Scanner
PC-Browser [ie9]
Kalender [welcher sich automatisch mit Facebook Termienen, Hotmail Kalender, etc. Synchronisiert]
Musik
Video
Kamer
E-Mail Client
Office
Kontakte [welche in live gespeichert werden, womit es egal ist ob ich mein Handy grade zurücksetze, verloren habe oder ähnliches]
Rechner
Adobe Reader
Sprachsteuerung [u.a. SMS schreiben etc., man kann sich aber auch seine SMS vorlesen lassen]
U
V
M

Allein aus dem kleinen Ausschnitt kann ich jetzt schon 5 Dinge nennen für die ich bei Android extra Apps BENÖTIGE [zumindest auf dem Galaxy S II]
Und selbst bei meinem iPhone 3GS läuft es nicht so flüßig!

Genug der Vergleiche, dass die Marktanteile sinken ist nicht schön, aber wohl nicht zu ändern, schade drumm, denn es hat viel Potentzial!!!

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Ezio schrieb:


> Es kommt eher auf bestimmte Apps an, nicht die Anzahl!


 Gilt selbstverständlich erst seitdem Android mehr Apps hat als iOS, vorher war das natürlich anders


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Falsch?
Naja zum Glück muss ich deine "Beiträge" nicht lesen.


----------



## ADS112 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Das Problem ist das das Iphone nichts besoneres mehr ist, da es inzwichen fast jeder hat. Ich bin der Meinung wer einen Mac besitzt sollte sich auch ein Iphone holen aber. Bei allen anderen sage ich sollte man zwischen WP7 und Android wählen. Wobei Wp7 mit dem Mango Update um Welten besser ist als iOS. Und ein Beweiß davon ist das, das Iphone nun einen Kameraknopf bekommt. Denn besitzt jedes WP7 schon.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...lange-liste-der-alternativen.html#post3267255

3 Wochen her.


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...lange-liste-der-alternativen.html#post3267255
> 
> 3 Wochen her.


 
Eine wahre Aussage. Fail würd ich sagen.


----------



## nyso (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Naja, nennt mir mal ein WP7-Smartphone das mit dem SGS2 mithalten kann. Es hat einfach keine Schwächen, bis auf den Akku und den Preis.


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich habe mir jetzt eines mit Windows 6,1 bestellt 
Das hat wenigstens MicroSD und mann kann sich einfach kostenlose Apps am PC runterladen und dann auf dem Phone installieren.
Weiß nicht, was daran so schlecht sein soll...


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@flankendiskriminator: Da hat er doch nur gesagt, dass das iPad mehr _optimierte_ Apps hat. Die Konsolen haben auch viel mehr optimierte Spiele als der PC.


----------



## nyso (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ja, für die Drecksdinger müssen sie ja auch gewaltig optimiert werden, damit sie auf jahrealter HW laufen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Ezio schrieb:


> Eine wahre Aussage. Fail würd ich sagen.


 Aha, ich dachte "Es kommt eher auf bestimmte Apps an, nicht die Anzahl!".


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Es geht hier um iPhone.


----------



## Citynomad (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Also ich habe in meiner Smartphone-Geschichte schon alle Systeme durch und muss das mal wie folgt resümieren:

Symbian ist einfach n lahmer Hund (vor allem beim Surfen), auch in der aktuellen Ausführung und die Displayauflösung der verfügbaren Telefone ist steinzeitlich.

iOS gängelt mir den Nutzer ohne Jailbreak zu sehr und lässt mich so einige Funktionen vermissen, ist aber sehr stabil und schnell. Mit JB ist es sehr gut, aber für nen JB sind die Geräte eigentlich zu teuer, um die Garantie in den Sand zu setzen.

Android bietet einen guten Grundumfang (+Flash ab 2.2) und bietet mit Apps fast alles was man will, den letzten Rest bringt dann Root. Es lässt sich sehr einfach (optisch) anpassen, ist aber ein wenig träger als iOS, kann aber etwas instabil werden, wenn man es zu stark anpasst, oder eine App installiert die nicht ausgiebig genug getestet wurde... was aber eher an den Entwicklern und an der Politik des Marketplace liegt, als an Android selbst.

WP7 ist ziemlich stabil, schnell und intuitiv und liegt da mMn mit iOS gleich auf.  Surfen geht sehr gut von der Hand und ist ebenfalls schnell. Mit Mango wird es endlich konkurrenzfähig und bietet dann wenigstens den Funktionsumfang von iOS. Die Gängelungen sind die Gleichen wie bei iOS, nur dass Zune nicht ansatzweise so übersichtlich und praktisch ist wie iTunes. Die Telefone sind inzwischen für nen Spottpreis zu haben. Nur leider fehlen noch einige nicht unwichtige Apps und der Preis derer die vorhanden sind ist oftmals deutlich überteuert.

WM6.x war super vom Funktionsumfang aber nur dank HTC Sense zu gebrauchen, aber leider verdammt lahm. Auch das HTC HD2 und die letzte Version von WM 6.5 konnten das altersschwache und träge System nicht mehr retten. Dass es träge ist sieht man ja schon am Vergleich von Android auf dem HD2 (was dann quasi ein Desire wurde) und WM6.5 vorher.


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Du kannst auch mit JB die Garantie behalten, einfach wiederherstellen und alles ist im Originalzustand.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich sag ja, gilt erst seitdem Android mehr Apps hat als iOS. Wenns in 3 Monaten beim Tablet genauso ist, wirds da auch genauso klingen


----------



## Citynomad (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@Ezio: Und wenn man nun nen Hardwaredefekt hat und nicht wiederherstellen kann? Dann haste n teures Stück Edelschrott. JB/Root oder nicht sollte jeder wirklich genau für sich abschätzen.


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, gilt erst seitdem Android mehr Apps hat als iOS. Wenns in 3 Monaten beim Tablet genauso ist, wirds da auch genauso klingen


 besser lesen.


Citynomad schrieb:


> @Ezio: Und wenn man nun nen Hardwaredefekt hat und nicht wiederherstellen kann? Dann haste n teures Stück Edelschrott. JB/Root oder nicht sollte jeder wirklich genau für sich abschätzen.


 
Wie soll man das nachweisen, wenn es defekt ist?


----------



## razzor1984 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Hallo, also ich bin von nen nokia 5230 auf ein nexsus S umgestiegn und bin wunschlos glücklich + root (ist leicht gegangen)
Die performanc probs die Citynomad sagt kann ich bei schneller HW net bestätigen. Das Teil is wie ein Katze auf speed alles gehts sau schnell kein leckn nix ^^
Zum Iphone: bin in keiner weise ein Appel Fan ^^ ich hab bis heute net verstanden warum alle so auf apple abfahrn LINUX tuts auch  - geschweige die WAHNSINSPREISE WTF anscheinen normal nen 1000er für ein Iphone hinzuplättern. Die garantie is auch sehr suspekt. Sollte dein Iphone eingschickt werden müssn dann kann es sein ,dass du ein anderes zurückbekommst. Die geben dir net mal dein repariertes Gerät zurück ^^ Bekommst das was grad da is.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Ezio schrieb:


> besser lesen.


 Die drei Monate kann ich noch warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Ezio schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit JB die Garantie behalten, einfach wiederherstellen und alles ist im Originalzustand.


 
Und wenn das Gerät abschmiert, weil der Akku kaputt geht oder so und man es einschicken muss?


----------



## razzor1984 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn das Gerät abschmiert, weil der Akku kaputt geht oder so und man es einschicken muss?


 
Für jede art von appel Endgeräten wird spezielles Werkzeug gebraucht. Tausch mal bei nen macbook pro die Fetsplatte ohne das passende Werkzeug  oder bei nen Ipod den akku


----------



## Ezio (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



> Hallo, also ich bin von nen nokia 5230 auf ein nexsus S umgestiegn und bin wunschlos glücklich + root (ist leicht gegangen)
> Die performanc probs die Citynomad sagt kann ich bei schneller HW net bestätigen. Das Teil is wie ein Katze auf speed alles gehts sau schnell kein leckn nix ^^
> Zum Iphone: bin in keiner weise ein Appel Fan ^^ ich hab bis heute net verstanden warum alle so auf apple abfahrn LINUX tuts auch  - geschweige die WAHNSINSPREISE WTF anscheinen normal nen 1000er für ein Iphone hinzuplättern. Die garantie is auch sehr suspekt. Sollte dein Iphone eingschickt werden müssn dann kann es sein das du ein andres zurückbekommst die geben dir net mal dein repariertes Gerät zurück ^^ Bekommst das was grad da is.


Ist das gleiche wie "Warum Mercedes? VW tuts doch auch." Wer es sich leisten kann, kauft den Mercedes.
Ich bekomm eigentlich lieber ein Neugerät als mein altes repariertes (+ Zeitersparnis) 



> Für jede art von appel Endgeräten wird spezielles Werkzeug gebraucht. Tausch mal bei nen macbook pro die Fetsplatte ohne das passende Werkzeug  oder bei nen Ipod den akku


Ja Kreuzschraubendreher, ganz speziell 



> Und wenn das Gerät abschmiert, weil der Akku kaputt geht oder so und man es einschicken muss?


Dann bekommt man zu 99% ein komplett neues Gerät.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Für jede art von appel Endgeräten wird spezielles Werkzeug gebraucht. Tausch mal bei nen macbook pro die Fetsplatte ohne das passende Werkzeug  oder bei nen Ipod den akku


 
Reicht ja schon, wenn das Display kaputt geht und man dann nichts mehr sehen kann.
Der Jailbreak Nutzer schmeißt es eben weg und kauft gleich neu. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Dann bekommt man zu 99% ein komplett neues Gerät.



Und der Jailbreaker ist dann der 1% Mann.


----------



## Superwip (21. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

gg MS!

Das kommt davon, wenn man ein Produkt herausbringt, dass klar schlechter als sein eigener Vorgänger und dazu auchnoch völlig inkompatibel ist 

Leider springt nun auch Nokia hinterher...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man ein Produkt herausbringt, dass klar schlechter als sein eigener Vorgänger und dazu auchnoch völlig inkompatibel ist



Jop, das Miese der anderen haben sie sich abgeguckt und das Gute der 6.5 Version entsorgt, Phone 7 kannst du rauchen, mehr nicht. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Leider springt nun auch Nokia hinterher...



Andere machen das auch, keine Sorge.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Keine Angst, mit Windows 8 macht Microsoft noch mehr kaputt, wetten?


----------



## DAEF13 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Also ich glaube an WP7 
Es wird vielleicht nicht so verbreitet sein wie die Konkurrenz, aber ich finde es jet schonwesentlich besser als Android, da alles, was es hat einfach funktioniert - wie bei Apple. Die Funktionen werden nach und nach perfekt an das Gerät angepasst und dann wird gesagt: "It just work's", statt sich ewig lang durch irgendwelche Menüs zu suchen oder erst mit einer Optionstaste ein verstecktes Untermenü finden zu müssen...
Dazu ruckelt nichts, da es nicht so eine besch.. Fragmentation an verschiedener Hardware gibt.

mMn macht Microsoft endlich mal alles richtig, es müssen sich nur mal mehr mutige Käufer/Programmierer finden.

Trotzdem kauf ich mir ein Apfelichfön


----------



## CentaX (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ihr findet WP7 vllt alle hässlich, aber ich finds deutlich hübscher als mein Desire HD @ Sense 3.0 ... Es ist alles Geschmackssache. Ich müsste mich mal wirklich lange mit so einem WP7 auseinandersetzen, bis ich wirklich n Urteil darüber haben kann, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen .. So sehr mag ich mein Android Handy auch nicht mehr. Klar, es läuft toll und mit Sense 3.0 hat es ein tolles Gefühl beim Bedienen bekommen, aber trotzdem ist es mir zum teil etwas zu verspielt bzw. unüberlegt ...


----------



## Liza (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Die Geräte sind teilweise echt super günstig geworden, und das mit einer top Ausstattung. Kann mir aber leider kein richtiges Urteil über Windows Mobile 7 erlauben, aber die Eindrücke durch probieren bei Saturn ect. sind eher negativ, mir gefällt die ganze Optik nicht, die Geräte wirken von der Haptik her gut, aber Softwareseitig werde ich einfach nicht warm mit den Geräten.

Hab hier eine sehr gute Beschreibung zu dem OS gefunden: http://www.pocketpc.ch/windows-phone-7-allgemein/80828-windows-phone-7-a.html


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Schon komisch, wie hier alle WP7-Besitzer voll zufrieden mit ihren Geräten sind und sich alle anderen über WP7 lustig machen 

Dazu fällt mir persönlich nur mein Lieblingszitat ein: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten" 

Ich hab n Omnia 7 für lumpige 200 Glocken im Laden gekauft und die Hütte rennt wie zau! Keine Probleme, keine Abstürze, super tolles Surfvergnügen, sehr augenfreundlich und mir wird endlich auch mal bei einem Telefon angezeigt wieviel Tage/Stunden ich - bei aktuellem Durchschnittsverbrauch - noch ohne Neuladen auskomme.(ich hab schon Mango RTM 7720.68 drauf)

Das Einzige was mir noch fehlt ist ein gutes Drittanbieter Naviprogramm... aber da ja Mango offiziell wohl am 01.09. rauskommen wird, rechne ich spätestens im Dezember mit Tomtom&co *hoffentlich auch Sygic*

Achja an alle Wp7'ler: testet mal die gratis-App "Taptitude", macht echt spaß und ist garantiert nur für WP7 erhältlich (meine Freundin hat sich schon geärgert, dass sie nur S^3 hat und das Spiel deshalb nicht bekommt^^)


----------



## Destination2202 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Ezio schrieb:


> Ja Kreuzschraubendreher, ganz speziell



Du vergisst, dass man ab und an auch nen Föhn braucht um den Kleber ein wenig zu verflüssigen, damit man die Rückseite lösen kann...sowas haben glatzköpfige Leute nicht im Haus! Durchaus rassistisch und asozial von Apple, es wird Zeit für Mistgabeln und Fackeln   

Aber man kann den Spieß ja auch umdrehen...die Apple-Fans sagen "Ätsch, wir haben mehr Apps!"...aber mittlerweile sagen die Adroid-Fans "Ätscht, wir haben mehr Marktanteil!", obwohl es insgesamt nur 4 iPhones (ich zähle sogar die 0,00000001% der iPhone-Besitzer, welche noch das Ur-iPhone haben dazu...eig. wärens nämlich sonst nur 3 iPhones und der Vergleich noch einen Tick hinfälliger), aber locker 60 Android-Phones gibt


----------



## TempestX1 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Liza schrieb:


> Die Geräte sind teilweise echt super günstig geworden, und das mit einer top Ausstattung.


Irgendwie muss man den Verkauf ankurbeln - auch wenn Microsoft vermutlich die Hardware (etwas) Subventioniert - aber wenn mal der Verkauf klappt (was zur Zeit laut den Zahlen nicht der Fall ist) werden auch die App Entwickler nachziehen und zu WP7 wechseln.
Mal schauen was die Zukunft (Mango) bringt oder ob WP7 wohl ziemlich schnell durch ein neues WP (8?) ersetzt werden muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Reicht ja schon, wenn das Display kaputt geht und man dann nichts mehr sehen kann.
> Der Jailbreak Nutzer schmeißt es eben weg und kauft gleich neu.


 
1. Display reparieren lassen kostet im Apple Store 25€  und dauert ne halbe Stunde  
2. Werden die Geräte wie bei jedem Hersteller in den Originalzustand geflasht (deswegen auch vorher die Daten sichern), und somit ist es egal ob du ein JB oben hast oder nicht. Selbst im Mediamarkt haben die Iphones und Ipads Cydia drauf   (kein Scherz ). 
3. Kann man zur Not auch selbst für wenig € das Display tauschen, passende Sets (Display + Werkzeug) gibts für wenig Geld zum Beispiel bei Ebay.


Zum Thema: 

Kein Wunder das keiner WP7 haben will, sehe keinen wirklichen Vorteil in dem OS und sieht mehr als unübersichtlich aus. Da greifen viele Lieber zu Android und iOS. Zumal es nur wenige Gute Smartphones mit dem OS gibt (Wer will schon Nokia haben? ).


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema:
> Kein Wunder das keiner WP7 haben will, sehe keinen wirklichen Vorteil in dem OS und sieht mehr als unübersichtlich aus. Da greifen viele Lieber zu Android und iOS. Zumal es nur wenige Gute Smartphones mit dem OS gibt (Wer will schon Nokia haben? ).


Unübersichtlich? übersichtlicher gehts gar nicht mehr!

Also da fängt man doch echt langsam an zu glauben, dass manche Leute dafür bezahlt werden, dass sie so einen Unsinn erzählen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Tut mir leid, mir gefällts nicht. Macht mich wuschig wenn die Schrift über den Screen hinausgeht. Sieht mega unschön aus.

Außerdem mag mir die Vorstellung nicht gefallen, MS auch noch aufn Smartphone zu haben


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Die Behauptung, dass es unübersichtlich sei, ist aber absoluter Unsinn und an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Wenn die Schrift am Rand plötzlich zuende ist, heißt das dass daneben noch ein weiteren Bildschirm ist, den man rüberschieben kann.

Wenn es deinen Geschmack nicht trifft, ist das ein Bier, aber zu behaupten dass es deshalb unübersichtlich wäre ein ganz anderes.

Also ich habe lieber M$ im Telefon als Apple oder Google^^
Optimal wäre da nur Symbian, aber das ist mir zu träge.


----------



## Anxifer (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Habe WP7 testhalber auf meinem Smartphone geflashed - war soweit recht angenehm und gut zu bedienen, obwohl ich das Interface für unübersichtlich gehalten habe.
Momentan benutze ich Android und überlege, ob ich nichtmal die RTM Mango ausprobieren soll, WP7 hatte meiner Meinung nach teilweise sehr gute Ansätze


----------



## Cavalera (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich stand vor einigen Monaten vor der Entscheidung: Omnia 7 vs Galaxy S. Beide Systeme haben Vor- und Nachteile. Beide haben solide Internetperformance (das Galaxy sogar Flash, +1 fürs Galaxy), dafür gefällt mir der Zuneplayer aber wesentlich besser! Der Appstore ist mir relativ Schnuppe, da die wichtigsten Apps bei beiden vorhanden sind. 

Was aber nun Ausschlaggebend war, ist der Look&Feel und die Stabilität! Gerade hier konnte ich nicht mit Android warm werden! Überall lese ich von Custom-Roms, deren Instabilitäten, Systemcrashes, diverse Bugs, immer mehr Malware in Apps... WP7 dagegen flutscht nur so vor sich hin und hatte bislang noch absolut keine Probleme damit! Hab auch schon einen guten Monat Mango drauf, und nun übersteigt es echt alle meine Erwartungen! 

Und an alle die es unübersichtlich finden: ich glaube ihr habt wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Minuten damit verbracht... wenn überhaupt! Denn wenn man von Android oder iOS kommt mag es einem komisch vorkommen, hat man aber den Dreh bis raus, dann fliegt man nur noch über die Oberfläche


----------



## jojo0077 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich hab auf meinem Omnia 7 die Mango Beta drauf und kann soviel sagen:

Alle die hier meinen WP7 wäre unübersichtlich, hässlich und könnte nichts haben offensichtlich noch nie wirklich mit einem WP7 Gerät beschäftigt und in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich noch nie eins in der Hand gehabt!!!

Mit Mango ist es meiner Meinung nach vor Allem Android in einigen Bereichen deutlich vorraus!

Davon abgesehen macht es auch sehr wenig Sinn ein Galaxy S2 und ein Omnia 7 z.B. zu vergleichen weil das Galaxy einfach mal 400€ mehr kostet. Ihr vergleicht doch auch kein HTC Wildfire mit dem iPhone4 und sagt: Boa Android ist sowas von tot. Das iPhone ist viel besser!

Fakt ist die Smartphones mit WP7 haben derzeit ein absolut unschlagbar gutes P/L-Verhältniss. Für ein vergleichbares Android-Phone bezahlt man locker 150€ mehr.


----------



## Iceananas (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

WP7 ist nun mal in fast allen Belangen ein Rückschritt, der Versuch Apples iOS zu imitieren ist komplett schief gegangen, da man nur die negativen Sachen (restriktives System, keiner Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, kein Flash, kein Multitasking anfang, kein gar nichts...) übernommen hat. Ich dachte auch ich warte erstmal ab was die noch bringen, aber ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und mir wäre das Ding jetzt immer noch zu einschränkend.

Dass WP7 teuer sind gilt mittlerweile nicht mehr. Das Samsung Omnia 7, m.E. das beste WP7 Phone, kostet nicht mal unter 200€ und hat eine super Ausstattung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Habe auch ein WP7 Phone und zwar das Omnia7. Nach kurzer eingewöhnungszeit in den Aufbau/Design bin ich voll zufrieden mit dem Handy.

Allerdings ist die Gesprächslautstärke beim Omnia 7 sehr leise...aber das hat ja nichts mit WP7 zu tun.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Iceananas schrieb:


> WP7 ist nun mal in fast allen Belangen ein Rückschritt, der Versuch Apples iOS zu imitieren ist komplett schief gegangen, da man nur die negativen Sachen (restriktives System, keiner Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, kein Flash, kein Multitasking anfang, kein gar nichts...) übernommen hat. Ich dachte auch ich warte erstmal ab was die noch bringen, aber ich bin maßlos enttäuscht und mir wäre das Ding jetzt immer noch zu einschränkend...


 
- restriktives System: Es kommt bald eine offizielle (Chevron)Unlockoption für 9$ [da es von M$ kommt wird also awohl auch die Garantier nicht entfallen]
- Erweierungsmöglichkeiten? Was zum Geier meinst du?
- Kein Flash: dafür HTML5
- kein Multitasking: Multitasking mit Mango
- kein garnichts -> ja, so viel hast du dich offensichtlich damit beschäftigt

+ Dafür als einziges System mit Facebook PUSH! (zumindest wers nutzt^^)
+ echtes M$ Office (vorinstalliert)
+ Sprachbefehle und Sprachwahl habe ich noch nie so genial funktierend erlebt wie bei wp7.

Nur mal um auch ein paar Gegenbeispiele zu bringen..



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ...Allerdings ist die Gesprächslautstärke beim Omnia 7 sehr leise...aber das hat ja nichts mit WP7 zu tun.


mal während des Telefonierens auf den Lautstärkekipper gedrückt?


----------



## Creech (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich habe das Glück mir vor ca 1,5 Jahren ein HD2 gekauft zu haben, und nun alle aktuellen OS (natürlich ohne iOS) daran aufprobieren zu können. Ja, Android ist schnell auf dem Gerät und die Anpassung an die ja nicht offiziell unterstützte Hardware ist perfekt, aber dennoch konnte es mich nicht begeistern. Windows Mobile 6.5 war zwar nett, und ich war auch wirklich schon in den Zeiten davor zufrieden mit WM6 und 6.1, aber bitte, so schnell wie sich die Smartphonehardware heutzutage entwickelt, da kann ich einfach nicht mehr mit so einem alten Grundgerüst daherkommen. Ich vermisse bislang nur zwei Dinge aus dieser Ära: 1. Offline Outlook Synchronisation (stark vermisst) 2. "richtiges" Multitasking (ein wenig vermisst). Alle anderen Belange sind in meinen Augen klar besser geworden. Tja, nach einem ganz kurzen Bada Exkurs läuft nun schon seit einem halben Jahr Windows Phone 7 auf meinem HD2. Die Anpassung ist aufgrund fehlender Treiber leider noch nicht annähernd so gut wie unter Android, dafür kann ja aber das OS nix. Jedenfalls habe ich die ersten zwei Tage auch etwas schlucken müssen, wie denn nun alles funktioniert, wie viel ich online machen MUSS und wie wenig Kontrolle ich noch über meine Daten habe. Die WP7 Welt ist halt kein Android, sondern ein iPhone Klon. Begeistert war (und bin) ich aber darüber, wie schnell ich an die Infos komme, die für mich von Interesse waren. Die Livetiles sind eine tolle Erfindung, ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Leider erkennt man deren Wert aber auch erst im täglichen Gebrauch, nicht beim Probefummeln im Laden. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Mein nächstes Telefon wird definitiv wieder mit WP7 laufen, diesmal wohl auch von Werksseite aus 

PS.: Über die Designunterschiede lasse ich mich gar nicht aus, da die nun wirklich Geschmackssache sind. Ich hoffe nur, dass jeder versteht, dass auch ein für ihn hässliches Design durchaus nützlich und praktisch sein kann.


----------



## Sight (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Naja Facebook Push, hat mein Desire auch. Und echtes Office kann ich mir auch drauf schmeißen (nur ob mans braucht...).
Sprachbefehle... nun ja, kann ich dir recht geben ist bei Android ziemlich mies. Aber ich benutze das wenn dann nur mal im Auto.

Für mich ist einfach einer größten + Punkte bei Android, die Custom Roms, die sind meist sogar noch stabiler als das Stock Rom, haben mehr Funktionen und laufen länger! Und sind in den verschiedensten Variationen zu haben.

Als ich mir das WP7 angeguckt habe, fand ichs überladen für das Display, das hätte man optimieren können. Große Schaltflächen finde ich einfach unnötig, damit verschenkt man so viel Platz.
Naja und wenn ich mir das Update mal auf YT angucke, da ist ja eigentlich nix besonderes hinzu gekommen. Android hat das meiste von Grund aus drin.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> mal während des Telefonierens auf den Lautstärkekipper gedrückt?


 

Jop ist schon auf voller Lautstärke, also 10...
Selbst wenn es absolut ruhig ist hat man schwierigkeiten den Telefonpartner zu verstehen....


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jop ist schon auf voller Lautstärke, also 10...
> Selbst wenn es absolut ruhig ist hat man schwierigkeiten den Telefonpartner zu verstehen....


 
Dann ist was kaputt.. entweder dein Ohr oder das Telefon^^

€dit:


Sight schrieb:


> Naja Facebook Push, hat mein Desire auch. Und echtes Office kann ich mir auch drauf schmeißen (nur ob mans braucht...).


Ok, hab ich gerade gegen gecheckt... ich scheine da einer Fehlinfo unterlegen zu sein


Sight schrieb:


> Als ich mir das WP7 angeguckt habe, fand ichs überladen für das Display, das hätte man optimieren können. Große Schaltflächen finde ich einfach unnötig, damit verschenkt man so viel Platz.
> Naja und wenn ich mir das Update mal auf YT angucke, da ist ja eigentlich nix besonderes hinzu gekommen. Android hat das meiste von Grund aus drin.


Also ich mag die riesen Tiles, die man quasi nicht verfehlen kann, außerdem sind sie auch so groß, weil man auf Ihnen informationen anzeigen lassen kann(z.B. Fotos der Kontakte  ).

zu den Mango-Änderungen zitiere ich mal jmd aus dem CB-Forum:


> Telefon App:
> 1. Suchentaste zum Finden eines Eintrags in der Anruf Historie
> 2. Visual Voicemail
> 3. Optische Anpassung der Menüs bei einem Telefonat
> ...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

hahaha eher das Telefon... wenn ich über Headset telefoniere ist alles gut, aber ich kann ja nicht jedes mal mein HS rauskramen... Und wirklich lust das umzutauschen hab ich auch nich 
Naja wobei... aber wenn die das in Reperatur schicken wollen, vergiss es


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> hahaha eher das Telefon...


 Das war mir auch klar, es war nur ein Späßle


----------



## TheBlackSun (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Schon lustig die Diskussion. Nur kommen immer die gleichen "Argumente".

Fakt ist jedes OS hat seine Schwächen und Stärken. Es gibt kein "bestes OS". 
Ich habe selber im Moment 3 meiner Freunde gehabt die mich gefragt was sie nehmen soll.

Android: schick, anpassbar, viele Optionen, was aber teilweise mit unübersichtlichkeit oder Ruckeln erkauft wird, mittlerer Preis
IOS: schick, nicht so sehr anpassbar, viele Einschränkungen (keine Daten kopieren können etc, und nein kein Jailbreak, ein User will das Teil einfach so nutzen und nicht basteln), sehr gute HW aber extrem teuer
WP7: schick, nicht sehr anpassbar, auch Einschränkungen, dafür mal ein neues Design und schnell, preiswert (170€-250€)

So, Konsequenz war, ich habe ihn alle in die Hand gedrückt und es kam immer die gleiche Frage auf:
Sind mir 2-3 Features den doppelten bis 3 fachen Preis wert?
Was soll ich sagen, alle haben jetzt WP7 Phones und sind zufrieden. 
Die die Android haben kommen alle 2 Wochen an und müssen nachfragen, weil irgendwas nicht funktioniert.

Es gibt andere Foren wo schon durchkam warum WP7 nicht verkauft wird. Das hat nichts mit dem OS zu tun. Wenn der Verkäufer mehr Geld bei einem Iphone oder Android verdient, warum ein WP7 Phone verkaufen? Bzw erst anpreisen?

Dein Smartphone Magazin - PocketPC.ch gibs schöne Einträge


----------



## Gast1667776202 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Hab mir auch ein WP7 phone gekauft...es ist billig und gut. IPhone ist viel zu teuer, und Apple ist mir sowieso unsympathisch. Android gibt es zu dem Preis nicht und außerdem ist man bei Android nie auf dem aktuellen Stand, das nervt mich einfach. Außerdem hört man dass es nicht ganz stabil sein soll. Ich habe ein WP7, und habe alle Updates die man haben kann und alles funktioniert.


----------



## Liza (22. August 2011)

bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> + Dafür als einziges System mit Facebook PUSH!


 
Das gibt es auch auf Android, kommt halt nur auf die App drauf an.

Dann nochmal zur Allgemeinheit, hier loben zwar anscheinend mehr WP7 als alles andere, da verstehe ich dann aber nicht den schlechten Umsatz. Wären die Geräte wirklich so gut/toll wie hier alle behaupten, würde die dann nicht auch besser verkauft werden?
WP7 will kaum einer haben, vielen reicht Microsoft schon auf dem PC, geht mir ähnlich. Die für mich schlechte Optik spricht mich rein gar nicht an, und so geht es vielen.


----------



## Ahab (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Es *ist* in erster Linie das Design, das viele abschreckt. Es ist wirklich SEHR anders. Man muss es mögen, eine Grauzone gibt es nicht und es ist so ziemlich das einzige OS das einen Kauf vom Geschmack abhängig macht. Android, Bada, iOS, WM, etc - was das UI angeht ähneln sie sich ja schon, das Metro UI geht ja komplett andere Wege, ich persönlich liebe es abgöttisch und will nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Liza schrieb:


> Das gibt es auch auf Android, kommt halt nur auf die App drauf an.
> 
> Dann nochmal zur Allgemeinheit, hier loben zwar anscheinend mehr WP7 als alles andere, da verstehe ich dann aber nicht den schlechten Umsatz. Wären die Geräte wirklich so gut/toll wie hier alle behaupten, würde die dann nicht auch besser verkauft werden?
> WP7 will kaum einer haben, vielen reicht Microsoft schon auf dem PC, geht mir ähnlich. Die für mich schlechte Optik spricht mich rein gar nicht an, und so geht es vielen.


Das ich bei FB falsch informiert war, habe ich bereits zugegeben.

Dann mal zu den Verkaufszahlen... es gibt 3(eigtl 2) Gründe, warum sich wp7 nicht verkauft:
1. Die Leute geben der Optik keinerlei Chance(dazu gehört du zb^^)
2. Warum Windows Phone scheitert | WP7App.de
3. Die Leute urteilen über wp7 ohne es jemals länger als 5min im Laden benutzt zu haben und reden es dann anderen Leuten schlecht (gehört eigentlich mit zu 2.)

€dit:
Oh, mir is nochn Grund eingefallen... miese Vermarktungspolitik von M$^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Schöner Artikel  

Allerdings verstehe ich die Leute schon, iOS und Android sind halt die beiden Großen die es geschafft haben sich ein Ruf aufzubauen. Alle anderen landen bei Umfragen unter "Sonstige". 

Der Trend geht immer weiter in Richtig Smartphone. Erstaunlich ist auch, das fasst nur die Highend-Modelle gefragt sind. Und die Highend-Modelle haben nunmal Android bzw iOS das Iphone. Ich sehe da jetzt auch keinen Grund welcher FÜR Win7 sprechen und GEGEN iOS oder Android sprechen würde. 

Und so sehen es auch die anderen.


----------



## spionkaese (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Das ich bei FB falsch informiert war, habe ich bereits zugegeben.
> 
> Dann mal zu den Verkaufszahlen... es gibt 3(eigtl 2) Gründe, warum sich wp7 nicht verkauft:
> 1. Die Leute geben der Optik keinerlei Chance(dazu gehört du zb^^)
> ...



 Der link ist geil 
imho schade das es sich bis jetzt nicht besonders durchgesetzt hat, sieht sehr gut aus, hatte als schüler bis jetzt leider noch nicht das glück eins in der hand zu halten (lauf noch mit nem samsung d900e rum)
Da es aber erstaunlich viele schüler, mit erstaunlich vielen smartphones gibt, konnte ich zumindest jemanden dabei beobachten. machte eines sehr übersichtlichen eindruck.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> ...Erstaunlich ist auch, das fasst nur die Highend-Modelle gefragt sind. Und die Highend-Modelle haben nunmal Android bzw iOS das Iphone....


Genau das wird der Punkt in dem WP7 in Zukunft punkten könnte, denn während unter wp7 ab 1Ghz einfach alles flüssig läuft, werden die Androiden von kleinen Hängern und Ruckeln genervt. Das mag nicht jeden stören, aber doch einige.
Wenn nun also neue WP7 mit neuen SoCs rauskommen (von Nokia, die ja wert auf lange Laufzeiten legen), können sie in Zukunft die sparsamen Varianten verbauen und somit die Akkulaufzeiten erhöhen, während bei den Adroiden wieder unsinniger Weise auf mehr Power gepocht werden wird. Das könnte irgendwann das schlagende Argument werden.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum bei den Adroiden hauptsöchlich die ganzen Flagschiffe verkauft werden und weniger die Gurken, weil die einfach shice laufen.
Iphone lasse ich mal außen vor, die haben ihre eigene Religion(das kann man diesmal sogar wörtlich nehmen).



spionkaese schrieb:


> Der link ist geil
> ...machte eines sehr übersichtlichen eindruck.


Jo, der link, kleine Tests im MM und dann der Hinweis auf den Kampfpreis von 200€ (und vielerlei Gelesenes in anderen Foren/Seiten), waren der Grund warum ich von einen Tag auf den Anderen losgestürzt bin, um mein gerade einmal 1Jahr altes Vivaz pro(bei dem mich die "Ladezeiten" in den Menüs angenervt haben) zu ersetzen.
Und ich habe es nicht bereut!

Es gibt sicher noch viele Baustellen, die M$ da auszubauen hat(und die sind da gerade echt bemüht), aber das Potenzial von WP7 ist einfach sehr überzeugend 

Übrigens warum mich das Design nicht abgeschreckt hat:
1. Ich habe vorher bemerkt, dass es auf Effizienz und nicht auf klickibunti ausgelegt ist
2. Mir ist klar gewesen, dass das Design nur die ersten 2-4Wochen interessant ist, bis es dann zum nicht beachteten Alltag gehört
-> letztlich nur Gewöhnungsfrage


----------



## der_flamur (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Wie soll man es sagen? Ich finde, dass das Windows Phone zu sehr mit dem alten Windows Mobile verglichen wird. Da ich einen Bericht über "Kundenberatung" schreiben muss, kam ich auf die Idee, ein paar Geschäfte durchzufragen. Da in unserem Haushalt Andorid und Windows Phone (früher auch schon Windows Mobile) vorhanden sind und einige Freunde nen iPhone haben, kann ich mir ein genaues Bild machen, wie die Systeme so sind. Den Bericht von wp7app.de kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen.

Ich habe nur 3 Geschäfte unter die Lupe genommen, um speziell zu "wissen", was das Windows Phone 7 so kann.

Ich nimm nur 1 "gutes" Geschäft und das war nur die Telekom.
Hier war man recht gut informiert, man wusste, was das Windows Phone kann, aber mir wurde auch ausdrücklich empfohlen, bis zu den Mango-Geräten zu warten, da NoDo noch nicht das OS bieten kann was MS eigentlich wollte. Gut war auch, dass die Bedienung ausführlich erklärt wurde. Auch wurde darauf hingewiesen, das er derzeit Andorid empfehle, da es dort die aktuellste Hardware gibt. Sehr wichtig fand ich auch, das Windows Phone ein komplett neues OS ist und NICHT wie bei vielen Anderen gesagt wird, das Windows Mobile als Grundlage dient.

Das war leider das einzigst Positive Geschäft, wo man sich mit Windows Phone auseinandergesetzt hat. Ich finds persönlich schade, denn die Mango-Beta ist wirklich auf iOS/Andorid Niveau.

PS: Nein, so schreibe ich meine Berichte nicht wirklich auf, die sind natürlich ausführlicher^^


----------



## doceddy (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Vor wenigen Monaten hatte ich die Wahl zwischen einem LG Optimus 7, Motorola Defy und einem gebrauchten IPhone 3GS. Habe mir vor dem Kauf sehr viele Testvideos auf Youtube reingezogen und das LG Optimus 7 gekauft. Und als der Lautsprecher kaputt war, hatte ich erneut die Möglichkeit ein neues Handy zu bekommen. Ich hab mich wieder für WP7 entschieden, diesmal auf einem Samsung Omnia 7.
Ich finde WP sehr übersichtlich und vor allem komfortabel. Alles läuft ruckelfrei und mittlerweile gibt es auch sehr viele Apps. Auch meine Freunde fanden das System nach kurzem Testen sehr angenehm zu bedienen. Vor allem der Preis hat sie überrascht. Ein Freund überlegt sich sogar im Moment sein IPhone 4 zu verkaufen, um sich ein WP-Gerät zu holen  Mit Mango-Update im Herbst wird es zum Preis/Leistungs-Sieger.

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Käufer sich nicht informieren. Als WP rauskam waren und ios und android schon stark verbreitet. Und die meisten neuen Smartphone-Käufer nehmen nun mal das, was sie zB von ihren Freunden kennen. Microsoft sollte mehr Geld in die Werbung investieren. 
Man kann die Situation ein wenig mit HTC vergleichen. Früher, zu Windows 6 Zeiten, hatte kaum einer ein HTC Handy. Dann hat man deren Werbung überall im Fernsehen und auf der Straße gesehen und heute kommt es mir vor, als wäre jedes zweite android Handy von HTC.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



doceddy schrieb:


> Früher, zu Windows 6 Zeiten, hatte kaum einer ein HTC Handy.


 Früher hatte HTC auch eher im Businessbereich Smartphones gebaut. Bekannt sind wohl die ganzen XDA, MDA, VPA und wie sie alle heißen (sind alle von HTC).


----------



## Liza (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Das ich bei FB falsch informiert war, habe ich bereits zugegeben.
> 
> Dann mal zu den Verkaufszahlen... es gibt 3(eigtl 2) Gründe, warum sich wp7 nicht verkauft:
> 1. Die Leute geben der Optik keinerlei Chance(dazu gehört du zb^^)
> ...



Da magst du recht haben, gleiches war meiner Meinung bei Windows Vista, denn hat man sich das System dort vernünftig eingestellt, so lief es auch gut. Hatte da nie probleme mit, einzig die Negative Mundpropaganda hat alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht.

Wird wohl hier beim Windows Phone ähnlich sein.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Liza schrieb:


> Da magst du recht haben, gleiches war meiner Meinung bei Windows Vista, denn hat man sich das System dort vernünftig eingestellt, so lief es auch gut. Hatte da nie probleme mit, einzig die Negative Mundpropaganda hat alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht.
> 
> Wird wohl hier beim Windows Phone ähnlich sein.


Schön, dass ich einen mehr zum nachdenken bringen konnte 
Es gefällt letztlich natürlich nicht jedem, aber eine Chance sollte man dem System dennoch geben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich bleib trotzdem bei iOS


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Zwingt dich ja auch keiner zu wechseln... es geht mir nur darum den ungerechtfertigten schlechten Ruf zu beseitigen


----------



## Iceananas (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> - restriktives System: Es kommt bald eine offizielle (Chevron)Unlockoption für 9$ [da es von M$ kommt wird also awohl auch die Garantier nicht entfallen]



Gut, davon hörte ich nichts (bin wohl nicht auf dem neusten Stand), aber das trug damals zu meiner Entscheidung deutlich bei. 
Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso man für sowas Geld verlangt..



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> - Erweierungsmöglichkeiten? Was zum Geier meinst du?



SD Karten, HMDI, USB OTG... Meinte eher Anschlussmöglichkeiten



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> - Kein Flash: dafür HTML5



Kein adäquater Ersatz. Außer ein paar Webseiten, die optionalerweise auch HTML5 Videos statt Flash anbieten ist das ein witzloses Argument



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> - kein Multitasking: Multitasking mit Mango



Ich sagte auch anfangs kein Multitasking - besser lesen.
Außerdem ist Mango noch nicht offiziell rausgegeben?



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> - kein garnichts -> ja, so viel hast du dich offensichtlich damit beschäftigt



Schön dass du Leuten mit anderer Meinung gleich Unwissenheit unterstellst. Ich habe das Omnia 7 ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen bei der aktuellen Handywahl. Aber zu viele Nachteile kann auch ein SAMOLED nicht wettmachen. WP7 ist mir nun mal zu minimalistisch.



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> + Dafür als einziges System mit Facebook PUSH! (zumindest wers nutzt^^)
> + echtes M$ Office (vorinstalliert)
> + Sprachbefehle und Sprachwahl habe ich noch nie so genial funktierend erlebt wie bei wp7.


 
Ich habe extra diese FB-schei* abgestellt  Office auf einem 4" Geräte ist kein ernsthaftes Argument (wenn mans braucht gibts auch alternativen) und Selbstgespräche mit dem Handy führe ich auch nicht


----------



## Funkyfunk (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Die Zahlen sind genauso bullshit, wie die meisten Meinungen hier:
Windows Phone 7 crosses 2% market share in USA, has 7% of German market | WMPoweruser

War auch logisch, dass damit n Bash- und Flamethread gestartet wird. Wie auch hier von einigen noch klar denkenden Nicht-Fanboys richtigerweise angemerkt wurde, hat WP7 durchaus Potenzial. Das ganze breit zu treten, habe ich auch nicht zum 100. mal Lust, denn es ist einfach wie gegen eine Wand zu reden. Die Leute wollen nix hören und ganz sicher auch nichts dabei denken.
Mal ein Anstoß: Ich bin der Meinung, dass es so gut wie keinen Unterschied gemacht hätte, wenn WP7 schon zum ursprünglichen Release auf Mango-Niveau gewesen wäre. Warum? Weil die Marke erstmal bekannt werden muss. Man muss sich nur mal die Anfänge von Android anschauen.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Gut, davon hörte ich nichts (bin wohl nicht auf dem neusten Stand), aber das trug damals zu meiner Entscheidung deutlich bei.
> Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso man für sowas Geld verlangt..


liegt daran, dass du dann ein Developer bist für M$, daher die einmaligen 9$.. Dev-Geräte sind alle unlocked.



Iceananas schrieb:


> SD Karten, HMDI, USB OTG... Meinte eher Anschlussmöglichkeiten


Ich denke die zweite Generation wird diese Möglichkeiten bieten*auf Nokia schiel*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Kein adäquater Ersatz. Außer ein paar Webseiten, die optionalerweise auch HTML5 Videos statt Flash anbieten ist das ein witzloses Argument


 Stimmt schon, dass da manches nicht mehr geht... aber wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt... ich hatte bisher erst einen einzigen Fall wo ich wirklich flash gebraucht hätte und mit dem Spiel habe ich gerade aufgehört



Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich sagte auch anfangs kein Multitasking - besser lesen.
> Außerdem ist Mango noch nicht offiziell rausgegeben?


 Och naja, offiziell nicht... aber auf meinem Omnia läuft die RTM seit ca einer Woche 



Iceananas schrieb:


> Schön dass du Leuten mit anderer Meinung gleich Unwissenheit unterstellst. Ich habe das Omnia 7 ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen bei der aktuellen Handywahl. Aber zu viele Nachteile kann auch ein SAMOLED nicht wettmachen. WP7 ist mir nun mal zu minimalistisch.


Andere Meinungen akzeptiere ich... so wie du es geschrieben hast, sah das für mich aber nach einer anderen Richtung als nur eine "andere Meinung" aus..



Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich habe extra diese FB-schei* abgestellt  Office auf einem 4" Geräte ist kein ernsthaftes Argument (wenn mans braucht gibts auch alternativen) und Selbstgespräche mit dem Handy führe ich auch nicht


Ja, bin auch strikter FB-Verweigerer... die sind mir einfach zu krass in der Datenschmutzpolitik^^
Naja zum Office...habs bisher auch noch nicht gebraucht... könnte mir aber durchaus Situationen vorstellen wo man mal schnell ne Datei kurz bearbeiten müsste... Inet stellt man sich auf sonem Display auch nicht toll vor, aber ich finde auf dem Omnia geht das weitaus besser als vorgestellt - dagegen stinkt mein altes Vivaz einfach nur ab^^
Also wenn du mit dem Handy sprichst, ist es ja schon kein Selbstgespräch mehr nichts desto trotz, kann eine funktionierende Sprachwahl bspw während der fahrt ganz hilfreichen sein 

€dit:


Funkyfunk schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind genauso bullshit, wie die meisten Meinungen hier:
> Windows Phone 7 crosses 2% market share in USA, has 7% of German market | WMPoweruser


Schon, dass da Windows Mobile 7 steht ist bullsh!t^^
Die Seite, die nicht mal das auf die Reihe bekommt, der glaube ich schon gar keine Zahlen... abgesehen davon jucken mich die zahlen sowieso nicht.. wp7 wird sich noch Marktanteile erobern... nächstes Jahr gehts bergauf


----------



## Funkyfunk (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich wollte auch nur zeigen, dass das Zahlenmaterial egal in welcher Untersuchung, in Frage zu stellen ist.
Hier mal ne kleine Übersicht, von 0,5% bis 7% alles dabei.
market share | WMPoweruser


----------



## HomeboyST (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@ *bLu3t0oth

*Schön das du WP7 so verteidigst aber überall Fehler zu suchen ( nur nicht bei MS ) ist einfach nicht der richtige Weg. 

Denn den größten Fehler den MS gemacht hat ist, alle alten und guten Funktionen von 6.5 übber den Haufen zu werfen. ( ERSATZLOS ) 

Bsp. Offline Outlook Synch.  Wer ist Microsoft denn bitteschön mir vorschreiben wann es an der Zeit ist alles über die "MS Wolke" zu Synchen ? 
Traffic Kosten, evtl. Roaming Gebühren will ich hier erst gar nicht erwähnen.  Ich mein, ich verstehe es nicht. Das Handy liegt 5cm neben dem Lappy. 
Weshalb müssen meine Daten erst 3x um die Welt um dann in der Wolke bei MS zu landen ? 

Kein Thehering, Kein USB Speicher Nutzbar, keine Klingeltöne, kein richtiges Copy and Paste, Kein BT Datenaustausch, Zune Zwang und unzählige andere Sachen. ( Nach dem Update muss ich meine eigenen Klingeltöne auch noch selber schneiden / Umwandeln ) 

Dein Multitask der kommt ist auch kein echtes Multitasking... Sondern die Apps werden in den Ruhezustand geschickt. 

Selber besitze ich ein WP7 Gerat seit der ersten Stunde und habe mich schlau gemacht. 
Es gab nicht eine Seite ( auch nicht von MS ) welche explizit auf die nicht mehr vorhandenen Funktionen eingegangen ist. Somit sind die meisten anfangs User ( wie ich auch ) mal richtig auf die Nase gefallen.  P.S. Ich habe 589 Euro für das Teil gezahlt ! 

Nachdem die Leute reihenweise Ihre WP7 Phones zurück gegeben haben blieb MS nichts anderes übrig als die Teile zu "verschenken"  Was Ihnen auch nicht mehr sondern noch weniger Marktanteile beschert hat. 

Auch Nokia wird da nicht viel reißen können. ( Auch wenn man 2 tote Pferde an einander bindet... bleiben Sie immer noch tot ) 

WP7 wird sich meiner Meinung nach im billig Handy segment durchsetzten ( wie jetzt ) die Leute kaufen es weil es billig bzw. unzufrieden mit Android / IOS.

Das ist dann der nächste Punkt.  Viele wollen kein "billighandy" da ein Handy ein "prestigeobject" für diejenigen darstellt. 
Andere ( die Masse ) sind zufrieden mit Android und IOS .. Also weshalb wechseln ? 

Bei IOS hängt noch viel mehr mit dran. Itunes / Apps / Zubehör im Schnitt von 100 Euro und WP7 kann wenn man ehrlich ist, nichts besser als IOS. 
Sicher mit dem Mango Update sind die "fast" auf einer Höhe wenn man den Funktionsumfang der gleichen Apps bzw. Apps die es für WP7 gar nicht gibt außen vorlässt.
( Skype, ICQ, Whatsapp und viele mehr )  nur kommt Apple dieses Jahr noch mit dem Iphone 5 und dem IOS 5 dann ist WP7 wieder gaaaanz hinten dran... 

Und eines kannst du mir glauben. Die Masse.. wartet eher auf das Iphone 5 als auf das Mango update  

P.S. 
Wenn du dich so gut mit WP7 auskennst, erklär mir doch bitte mal wie ich diesen SMS Push mist ausstellen kann damit nicht jeder Mensch sofort lesen kann wer mir eine SMS mit welchem Inhalt gesendet hat     Ne, nur spaß.. ich weiß das man es nicht aus stellen kann... ( Und auch deshalb war das HD7 das letzte WP7 Gerät für mich )

Fakt ist also.. nicht die Verkäufer in den Handy Läden haben Schuld. Sondern MS. Ein Produkt verkauft sich heute in der Masse nicht über "verkäufer" sondern von Mund zu Mund Propaganda. Und nun kannst du mal nach der gängigen Meinung über Wp7 im Netzt suchen... und zack verstehst du weshalb Wp7 immer weitere Anteile verliert. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch. WP7 ist ein solides System. hat aber nicht die Qualität ( Gerät an sich, App Store, Itunes )  und das Prestige von einem Iphone ( und das sage ich als Apple hater )  Weiterhin kann es nichts besser. Aber vieles schlechter..  Also weshalb sollte ich mich mit weniger zufrieden geben ?


----------



## AlreadyDead (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Also ich habe mich von Anfang an in das Omnia 7 "verliebt". Kaum rumgescrollt hat es mir besser gefallen als das Ace mit Android, das Wave mit bada, das iPhone oder die oldschool Symbian Phones. Aber Leute mal ernsthaft, das muss doch jeder selbst wissen. Ich will nur surfen, mailen, simsen und das auf nem möglichst großen phone und die Metro Optik ist meiner Ansicht nach der totale Wahnsinn (saugeil)! Zudem stimmt der Preis! Aber schlussendlich muss jeder von uns selbst entscheiden ob er sich nun auf Android wohlfühlt, Symbian, WP7,iOS oder sonstwas, schließlich benutzt auch nicht jeder Windows. Ihr scheiß hater und flamer seid doch total kindisch! Eigendlich sollten wir alle froh sein das es so viele verschiedene Auswahlmöglichketen gibt.

mfg


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@HomeboyST
Man so viel Bockmist wie du aufeinmal vom Stapel lässt.. da muss ich einfach mal passen. Das ist mir jetzt echt zu blöd, wieder alles zu erklären.
Schön, dann haste dich anfangs halt geägert, und?
War iOS von Anfang an perfekt? NEIN! (OMG was hab ich da jetzt nur gesagt)
War Android von Anfang an perfekt? NEIN! Und auch jetzt musste noch basteln wie ein Bauarbeiter damit es die ganzen Wünschen gut bedienen kann.

Es ist mir echt zu blöde gegen einen Applefanboy(ja du hast dich eben geoutet) anzuflamen, denn du verurteilst ein neues System als gäbe es dieses seit 10 Jahren(und NEIN WP7 ist KEIN WinMob!).

ergänzend:
Thethering geht mit Omnia
USB Speicher über reg-entry nutzbar
Klingeltöne gibt es und man kann auch mp3 verwenden
Copy&Paste funktioniert problemlos bei mir
BT Datenaustausch Protokoll fehlt derzeit noch
Zune Zwang nur ein einziges mal(+updates)

Skype nutzt keinem was, da in den Verträge VoIP generell ausgenommen/verboten ist.
ICQ und WhatsApp hab ich jetzt nicht geschaut, aber Whatsapp soll wohl funzen.

iOS5... super... kommen sie wieder mit irgendeiner Funktion, die auf stinknormalen Handys seit x Jahren standard ist und das ist dann wieder DIE INNOVATION... verschon uns mit deinem Applegeflame 

Oh man nun bin ich doch drauf eingegangen -.-


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Also ich hab WP7 Mago drauf und jetzt is es ein einfach geiles OS fürs Handy ich mag die Bedienung und die Oberfläche usw.... Jeder hat andere geschmäcker...ich mag eben net wirklich Android und IOS


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Mango hab ich mir noch nicht rauf gemacht, warte bis zum offiziellen Release  Vorfreude ist immernoch die beste


----------



## HomeboyST (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> @HomeboyST
> Man so viel Bockmist wie du aufeinmal vom Stapel lässt.. da muss ich einfach mal passen. Das ist mir jetzt echt zu blöd, wieder alles zu erklären.
> Schön, dann haste dich anfangs halt geägert, und?
> War iOS von Anfang an perfekt? NEIN! (OMG was hab ich da jetzt nur gesagt)
> ...



Du kannst es nur nicht erklären, da es Tatsachen sind  

LOL... War das IOS / Android am Anfang perfekt...   Mal ehrlich.. Wir haben 2011. Es interessiert keinen wie andere Hersteller damals waren ( zumal Windows auch noch derjenige ist welcher am meisten Erfahrung im Mobilen Segment hat ) Weiterhin hätte man viel bei den Konkurenten abschauen können anstatt nur ein IOS zu kopieren. 

Als Apple Fanboy habe ich mich nicht geoutet.. sondern als Apple Gegner.. nur ich habe keine Rosa MS Brille auf und kann mir eingestehen das das Iphone besser ist, selbst in solchen kleinigkeiten wie die akku dauer... 

So nun zu deinen Behauptungen : 

ergänzend:
  - Thethering geht mit Omnia   Stimmt.... aber nur per Hack !
  - USB Speicher über reg-entry nutzbar    Auch wieder nur per Hack 
  - Klingeltöne gibt es und man kann auch mp3 verwenden   Stimmt... Aber max 38 Sek. und max 1 MB 
  - Copy&Paste funktioniert problemlos bei mir   Funktioniert "halbherzig"  Kopieren aus ner App um es dann in eine z.b. Mail oder SMS ein zu fügen scheitert häufig. 
  - BT Datenaustausch Protokoll fehlt derzeit noch    Es fehtlt nicht nur "noch"  sondern wird auch nicht kommen da du wenn auch ein Dateisystem incl. explorer bräuchtest und das will MS nicht  
  - Zune Zwang nur ein einziges mal(+updates)      Und wie bekomme ich ohne Zune bitte meine Musik etc. auf das Handy ? 

  - Skype nutzt keinem was, da in den Verträge VoIP generell ausgenommen/verboten ist.   ( Mit W-lan überhaupt kein Problem ) 
  - ICQ und WhatsApp hab ich jetzt nicht geschaut, aber Whatsapp soll wohl funzen.         ICQ und Whatsapp gibt es gar nicht für WP7! ebenso wenig wie Skype 

Zu IOS 5 kann ich noch nichts sagen ( bin kein Apple freund   ) aber das was die anpacken machen die schon gut. 
Auch wenn die Sachen bringen die schon seit X Jahren Standard sind... Ist es besser als MS welche ja "rückwärts gehen" denn kein WP7 Gerät aktuell hat z.b. austauschbaren Speicher oder ne Front Kamera  

Versteh mich nicht falsch. WP7 ist nicht ein gutes stabiles System und ich hoffe das Sie es schaffen sich zu etablieren. Jedoch ist der Handy Markt ziemlich gesättigt demnach muss man Kunden "abwerben"  wozu glückliche User ( android / IOS noch mehr )  keinen Sinn sehen, da WP7 Ihnen keinen Vorteil bringt. 

Früher habe ich über jeden Iphone Jünger gelacht.. So viel Geld für so wenig Funktionen.. Tja.. Ich kann heute nicht mal mehr Screenshots mit dem Handy machen... 
Aber wie bei Apple gibt es jetzt auch die WP7 Jünger die Ihr System mit alles Waffen verteidigen..


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



HomeboyST schrieb:


> - Skype nutzt keinem was, da in den Verträge VoIP generell ausgenommen/verboten ist.   ( Mit W-lan überhaupt kein Problem )


 
Öhm, nur so als Info. Internet All Flat von Voda, 99€, da ist das alles erlaubt. Ich hab als ich nicht zu Hause war unterwegs skypen können, mit Frauchen die am PC saß. Die Skype App für Android ist sehr gut, lediglich der Akkuverbrauch könnte besser sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Das hat nichts mit WP7 jüngern zu tun.. mein Gott sabbelst du einen Mist.

Ganz einfach schließe ich von mir auf die anderen, das mich WP7 einfach überzeugt hat. Btw. bin ich nebenbei auch großer Android Fan. Und wenn WP7 überzeugt hat und hier Kommentare wie schlecht WP7 doch sei, kann man doch darüber diskutieren, aber das geht bei dir anscheinend nicht, da du gleich wieder mit Fanboy gewäsch kommst.

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab ist= WP7 User erklären wieso WP7 spaß macht und: Die die WP7 nicht kennen schreiben das es sch*** ist


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab ist= WP7 User erklären wieso WP7 spaß macht und: Die die WP7 nicht kennen schreiben das es sch*** ist


 
Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht


----------



## stylemongo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

So dann geb ich meine Senf auch dazu....

...hab vor über Zehn Jahren mit dem Nokia Commi 9110 und Symbian angefangen, und seit dem jeden Commi bis zum 9310 gehabt. Dann gings mit den ersten Windows CE 5 Geräten los, hab den HTC 9000i, TyTN II, HD2, und noch
so ein kleineres gehabt, im Moment hab ich als Hauptgerät ein 4er iPhone, und als Freizeit/Testgerät ein HTC HD7 Mozart. Da ich die Entwicklung des WP7 als Microsoft Partner mitverfolgt habe, und mir dies dann auch ausführlich auf
der CeBit für einen Tag bei MS geholt habe, muss ich sagen das mir das OS gefällt, es ist gut zu bedienen und hat gute Ideen, und JA ES HAT SCHWÄCHEN, das ist bei iOS und Android auch so.... Ich denke mit dem Mango Update wird das OS einen großen Schritt besser, die Großen Apps werden auch für das WP7 kommen. Wenn ich alle Programme die ich für mein Tägliches Geschäft brauche auf dem WP7 hätte würde ich dies als Hauptgerät benutzen.


Aber das ist wie mit Frauen jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



HomeboyST schrieb:


> ...
> So nun zu deinen Behauptungen :
> 
> ergänzend:
> ...


- Ok, Thethering evtl. nur per "Hack", kann sein.. ich brauch es nicht und nutze es nicht.(habe mich daher auch nicht weiter drüber informiert)
- Einen Registryentrag in Windows zu setzen ist definitiv kein Hack du noob
- Ja, total fatal, dass ich meine Mp3-Furzgeräusche nicht eine volle Minuten abspielen lassen kann, wenn mich einer anruft(der nach 30sek spätestens eh auflegt) [Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten!]
- ich hatte bisher NULL Probleme mit c&p... go away^^
- woher haste denn die große Glaskugel, dass du weißt dass das BT-Protokoll nicht nachgeliefert wird? M$ ist derzeit sehr bemüht daran die Wünsche der Nutzer zu erfüllen.(es ist eine haltlose und falsche Behauptung, dass man dafür einen Dateimanager benötigen würde)
- wenn du (ich wiederhole mich an dieser Stelle gern: ) noob, den popligen Regeintrag(10sek googlen) gesetzt hättest, wüsstest du wie du ohne Zune Dateien auf das Gerät bekommst
- wenn ich wlan habe, sitze ich für gewöhnlich zu Hause und da habe ich Festnetz... abgesehen davon reichen den meisten Leuten die Smartphoneverträge und deren Inklusivvolumen für Gespräche
- abgesehen davon laberst du immer noch Bullsh!t -> Chat within Facebook®, Skype™, MSN/Live Messenger®, Google Talk™, Yahoo!®, AIM/iChat®, ICQ®, MySpace™, Twitter, Jabber, VKontakte and YandexIM

Was bleibt von deiner Argumentation übrig DU APPLEFANBOY?! (nur weil DU behauptest du wärst keiner, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch so ist)

Dein absolut haltloses geflame gegen WP7 ist geradezu lächerlich!

€dit:


nyso schrieb:


> Öhm, nur so als Info. Internet All Flat von Voda, 99€, da ist das alles erlaubt. Ich hab als ich nicht zu Hause war unterwegs skypen können, mit Frauchen die am PC saß. Die Skype App für Android ist sehr gut, lediglich der Akkuverbrauch könnte besser sein.


Also für den Preis... alter, da kannst auch gleich ne Allnetflat bestellen


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich habe WP7 und bin soweit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Die gröbsten Bugs wurden bereits mit NoDo ausgemerzt und nachdem ich auf der gamescom Geräte mit Mango gesehn habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass dem OS eigentlich nichts mehr fehlt. 

Ich hatte schonmal ein iPhone 3 und mehrere Androids (aktuell hat meine Mutter noch ein Motorola Defy). Beide OS finde ich wesentlich unübersichtlicher als WP7. Beim iPhone regt mich zudem auf, dass ich den Akku nicht selbst herausnehmen und tauschen kann (das Telefon hatte sich mal aufgehangen und ich musste eine Woche warten, bis es wieder ging, bzw. der Akku total entladen war. Und nachdem mir der Mann im Apple-Laden gesagt hat, dass der Austausch des Akkus 60 Euro kostet, wars das auch mit dem iPhone vorbei. Das Ding ist einfach eine Gelddruckmaschine für Steve Jobbs...

Und zu Android: Kleinschrittig, unübersichtlich. Aber das beste ist sowieso der Datendienst. Meine Mutter hat, wie oben erwähnt, ein Motorola Defy. Sie hat keinen Datentarif, da sie schlicht und einfach kein mobiles Internet nutzt. Ich habe auf dem Handy sämtliche Datenoptionen deaktiviert, in der Systemsteuerung alles deaktiviert und zusätzlich noch via Apndroid abgeschaltet. Zudem habe ich fast alle Programme, die Internet benötigen, deinstalliert. 
Trotzdem zieht das Handy jeden Monat irgendwelche Daten (ungefragt). Wir haben jeden Monat ein paar MB, was sich immer in 2-3 Euro Internetgebühren niederschlägt...

Wenn ich bei WP7 die Datenoption ausmache, dann isses auch aus!

Einziges Manko, dass mich noch stört: Die Speicherkarte ist nicht wechselbar. Aber irgendwas ist immer..

Und die ganzen Sachen, die WP7 hier angekreidet werden: HALLO! Das OS ist brandneu. Erinnert euch mal an die Anfänge von iOS und Android zurück. Die haben auch nix unterstützt und hatten massenweise Bugs. 
Natürlich passt das nicht in das Weltbild der Fanboys, die grade so genüsslich WP7 abwatschen....

Das (meiner Meinung nach) beste Handy-OS war Symbian. Einfach zu bedienen, schnell, alle Daten auch ohne Software hin- und herschiebbar und so weiter....
Leider ist das inzwischen schlicht veraltet.


----------



## belle (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, mir gefällts nicht. Macht mich wuschig wenn die Schrift über den Screen hinausgeht. Sieht mega unschön aus.
> Außerdem mag mir die Vorstellung nicht gefallen, MS auch noch aufn Smartphone zu haben



Das ist natürlich ein Spitzenargument. Die Leute von Apple sind da sicherlich besser als die von MS, die wollen nicht nur dein Geld, sondern noch mehr davon. 
Apple bäckt das Brot auch nur mit Mehl und Technik von Apple ist eigentlich generell zu teuer.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Zocker Nr.1 schrieb:


> ...Das (meiner Meinung nach) beste Handy-OS war Symbian. Einfach zu bedienen, schnell, alle Daten auch ohne Software hin- und herschiebbar und so weiter....
> Leider ist das inzwischen schlicht veraltet.



Generell fand ich Symbian auch nicht unbedingt schlecht... am meisten gestört hat mich aber die Kontaktverwaltung und das Übergänge immer eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert haben... Wenn ich mein vivaz zb aus der Hosentasche gezogen habe und die Tastensperre gelöst habe musste ich immer 1-2sek warten bis das Bild in korrekt Position war - sowas nervt einfach.

Ich sehe Symbian allerdings noch nicht völlig am Boden... wenn sie das Belle-Update ansprechend machen und die Reaktionszeiten gut senken können, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es mit entspr. Marketing in Revival erleben könnte.


----------



## TheBlackSun (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Generell fand ich Symbian auch nicht unbedingt schlecht... am meisten gestört hat mich aber die Kontaktverwaltung und das Übergänge immer eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert haben... Wenn ich mein vivaz zb aus der Hosentasche gezogen habe und die Tastensperre gelöst habe musste ich immer 1-2sek warten bis das Bild in korrekt Position war - sowas nervt einfach.
> 
> Ich sehe Symbian allerdings noch nicht völlig am Boden... wenn sie das Belle-Update ansprechend machen und die Reaktionszeiten gut senken können, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es mit entspr. Marketing in Revival erleben könnte.



Ganz ruhig Blu3  Also zu den Argumenten da oben Homeboy:

Geh ich voll mit, funzt teilweise nicht. Wobei man dazu sagen muss das Sachen wie Tethering nicht frei sind, weil die Telefonanbieter sich dagegen ausgesprochen haben! (Finde gerade den Link nicht) Ich finds auch blöd aber mittlerweile ist es mir auch egal. Habe überall Inet.

Die anderen Sachen, sind milde gesagt überflüssig. Habe eben mal hier rumgefragt wer zuletzt sein BT verwendet hat, waren ca 20 Leute und keiner konnte sich daran erinnern 
Der ZUNE Zwang ist anfangs nervig, geh ich auch mit. Aber ich wollte mal kein Bastelhandy. Eins was einfach funzt und nicht so teuer ist. Und da kommt man nicht um WP7 herum.

Bitte @Blu3 beruhig dich. Es ist nur ein OS. Es gibt bei jedem System Stärken und Schwächen. Nach Mango kann WP7 vieles mehr als die anderen. Ist aber Wayne (Lync)


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Bitte @Blu3 beruhig dich. Es ist nur ein OS. Es gibt bei jedem System Stärken und Schwächen. Nach Mango kann WP7 vieles mehr als die anderen. Ist aber Wayne (Lync)


Mich nervt es einfach nur an, dass der Typ hier Halb- und Unwahrheiten verbreitet und davon nichts auch nur annährend beweist. 
Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn einem das System nicht zusagt, aber ich kanns nicht ab, wenn ein aufstrebendes System mit Potenzial(und das hat es verdammt nochmal) im Keime grundlos(/Vorurteile) totgetreten wird.
Ich finds auch Schade, dass WebOS schon wieder aufgegeben wird... ich habs noch nie genutzt, aber ich habe gelesen, dass die Nutzer von WebOS sehr zufrieden damit waren.

Sicher hat WP7 seine Schwächen und es gibt auch einige, die mich stören, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass mindestens ein Großteil sich mit den nächsten Updates in Luft auflösen werden.

Und nichts desto trotz bin ich insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit WP7, weil es seit langem einfach wieder Spaß macht das Gerät zu bedienen und zu nutzen.


----------



## slippytune (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Warum wird überhaupt Diskutiert über Windows auf einem Smartphone? Genauso wie Android auf einem Smartphone?

Beides funktioniert nicht richtig. 

Da passt doch viele Köche verderben den Brei .


----------



## TheBlackSun (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Mich nervt es einfach nur an, dass der Typ hier Halb- und Unwahrheiten verbreitet und davon nichts auch nur annährend beweist.
> Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn einem das System nicht zusagt, aber ich kanns nicht ab, wenn ein aufstrebendes System mit Potenzial(und das hat es verdammt nochmal) im Keime grundlos(/Vorurteile) totgetreten wird.
> Ich finds auch Schade, dass WebOS schon wieder aufgegeben wird... ich habs noch nie genutzt, aber ich habe gelesen, dass die Nutzer von WebOS sehr zufrieden damit waren.
> 
> ...



Naja du musst ihm schon zugestehen das ein paar Sachen davon ja stimmen. Nur die Gründe warum sind anscheinend nicht bekannt.
Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen, geht mir teilweise genauso. Nur bringt es nichts, so dagegen zu halten. Jeder der mal nachliest wird sehen das ein Teil nicht so stimmt.
Wie das kopieren von Apple und Android, find ich immer wieder lustig. 50+ Beiträge über "es ist anders und gefällt mir nicht" und danach dann angeblich kopiert... Ich muss den Logikfehler jetzt hoffentlich nicht aufzeigen.
WP7 hat Schwächen, aber was dann immer häufig vergessen wird, die anderen auch!
Das OS wird seinen Weg finden, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Dazu ist es dann einfach doch zu gut... und MS zu gross.

@Slippy  "Genauso wie Android auf einem Smartphone?" Mal so doofe Frage, wofür wurde Android entwickelt? Wofür WP7? Und wieso viele Köche? versteh ich echt nicht. Wenn 2-3 Köche für dich zuviel ist ok. Für mich ist das Standard.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@Sun
Hast ja Recht... 

@slippy
Ja, erklär uns das mal bitte^^


----------



## Speedwood (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Das ding ist halt im Produktivbetrieb für Firmen und Geschäftsleute nicht nutzbar was will denn mit einem Gerät wenn ich noch nicht mal Copy Past nutzen kann wenn eine Mail kommt...
Die Adressen Sync. und die Daten Sync ist zum weinen.Die entwicklung der software ist viel zu komplieziert.... Ich sag nur MS WPF, und alle geräte unterscheiden sich von der Hardware leistung nicht von den ältern Geräten zb das HD 2 
hat nahzu die selbe Hardware wie das HD 7.


----------



## TheBlackSun (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Speedwood schrieb:


> Das ding ist halt im Produktivbetrieb für Firmen und Geschäftsleute nicht nutzbar was will denn mit einem Gerät wenn ich noch nicht mal Copy Past nutzen kann wenn eine Mail kommt...
> Die Adressen Sync. und die Daten Sync ist zum weinen.Die entwicklung der software ist viel zu komplieziert.... Ich sag nur MS WPF, und alle geräte unterscheiden sich von der Hardware leistung nicht von den ältern Geräten zb das HD 2
> hat nahzu die selbe Hardware wie das HD 7.



Woher hast du die Infos mit Firmen? Wir haben bei uns standardmässig BB und sind gerade im integrieren. Und unsere WP7 testphones gehen anstandlos. Und warum soll c&p nicht gehen? 
Nochmals die Frage woher du die Infos hast?! 
Bei der HW beantworte ich jetzt prinzipiel nicht. 
Warum gibs bei Dell keine guten AMD Procs? Ist deswegen jetzt W7 minderwertiger?
Warum hat jeder Hersteller eine andere Oberfläche bei Android? Ist das gut schlecht?
Es gibt Billigversionen von Androidphones wo es ruckelt und es einfach matschig aussieht, kann das OS was dafür?

Du merkst der Vergleich hinkt etwas.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen?
Der nächste mit haltlosen Unterstellungen^^
Abgesehen davon was ist schlimm daran, dass man für WP7 keinen "10Ghz-Prozzi" braucht? es läuft alles flüssig inkl. der Spiele...da erfreu ich mich doch in Zukunft lieber der besseren Akkulaufzeiten


----------



## TheBlackSun (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen?
> Der nächste mit haltlosen Unterstellungen^^
> Abgesehen davon was ist schlimm daran, dass man für WP7 keinen "10Ghz-Prozzi" braucht? es läuft alles flüssig inkl. der Spiele...da erfreu ich mich doch in Zukunft lieber der besseren Akkulaufzeiten


 Das Problem ist das man dann weniger für die HW bezahlt. Sprich ist kein Statusobjekt mehr


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Denke ich nicht so. 

Ohne WP7 genau zu kennen, Android kann unter Garantie wesentlich mehr. Und die HW spielt auch eine große Rolle.

Ich kann mit meinem SGS2 Winamp fernsteuern, ich kann es direkt an den Denon anschließen und als Internetradiostreamer nutzen etc, alles kein Problem. Dafür gibt es sicher bei WP7 keine Apps.
Aber auch die HW selbst sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. Mein SGS2 hat einen guten Soundprozessor drin, das Einsteigerandroid meines Bruders hört sich furchtbar an.

Wenn einer der vielen Vorteile von WP7 offenbar der geringe HW-Preis ist will ich darüber lieber keine hochwertige Musik hören


----------



## TheBlackSun (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



nyso schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht so.
> 
> Ohne WP7 genau zu kennen, Android kann unter Garantie wesentlich mehr. Und die HW spielt auch eine große Rolle.
> 
> ...



 ok einmal lass ich mich auch drauf ein 
Winamp fernsteuern nicht das ich wüsste, nur wozu habe am HTPC ne Funktastatur.
Ans Denon anschliessen... nö wieder wozu oder hast du alle Musik nur aufn Handy? PC hat noch besseren Sound wieder wozu?

Womit wir bei "tollen" Features wären die kaum einer brauch
Xbox360 support geht nicht?
Nach Mango Lync kompatibilität (für Firmen etc) geht nicht?
Kompletter Exchange Support? Nur nen bisschen? mhhh....

Und weil wir gerade so sarkastisch sind: Wieviel hat dein Handy gekostet damit du Winamp steuern kannst?


----------



## ziko (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@ alle, ach so eifrigen, WP7 befürworter:

Leute, macht es so wie ich, gesteht einfach den grössten Reinfall eures Lebens gekauft zu haben und die Sache ist gegessen!!

Grade sind mir wieder fast die Tränen gekommen, als ich beim Händler, wo ich meinen Optimus 7 für 649.-CHF gekauft habe, sehe dass er das Ding den Leuten für 198.-CHF nachschmeisst.

Komme mir vor, der grösste Trottel auf Erden zu sein, so viel Geld für so wenig Spass bezahlt zu haben.
Habe immer noch die Grüne Oberfläche
Ach ja, oft kann ich mit dem Ding auch telefonieren, aber auch nicht immer ( das Aufladen meiner Prepayd Karte wird zur Qual, 6 Mal die endlos langen Zahlen eintippen, biss das Ding sich endlich bewegt )
Der Sonnenschein meines ( WP7 )-Lebens ist eine Cocktail App, lauft prima
Muss im Handbuch nachlesen wie ich die Videos vom Urlaub, aufgenommen mit dem Fotoapparat, auf das Ding draufbekomme ( um festzustellen diese sind inkompatibel)
..........................

Sorry, ich bin nun mal so blöd, sorry

...............................

Aber immerhin habe ich es geschafft im Urlaub, übers WLAN am Strand auf Facebook zu zugreifen. Bilder hochladen habe ich immer noch nicht kapiert.

Mango, NoDo, bei den XDA devs... bitte erspart es mir, bitte.
Für meinen HTC Diamond 2 hatte ich Haufenweise ROMs zum flashen, bunte, schlichte, verspielte
Diamond 1 auch...
HTC Tytn auch...

Das Konzept, die User zu bevormunden, diese zwingen die eigenen "Apps" nur kaufen zu müssen, ist schlicht FALSCH.
Ich persönlich lasse mich nicht ausnehmen wie eine Weihnachtsgans und die Verkaufszahlen belegen dass ich nicht alleine mit diesen Ansichten da stehe.

Dieser Beitrag wurde NICHT mit einer WP7 App hochgeladen


----------



## ziko (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn einer der vielen Vorteile von WP7 offenbar der geringe HW-Preis ist will ich darüber lieber keine hochwertige Musik hören


 
Da muss ich wiedersprechen, es ist nicht der GERINGE HW Preis, es ist nun so dass momentan für die WP7 Dinger NUR der normale, übliche HW-Preis bezahlt wird und der ist nun mal soviel.
Das OS darauf schein, im Moment, wertlos zu sein ( den Preisen nach )
Ohne ein anständiges OS reduziert sich der Wert des Gerätes auf die verbauten Bauteile und diese sind in China so ziemlich billig.

Fazit: Warten auf Win 8 für ARM und hoffen...SEUFZ...hoffen...dass es nicht noch so ein Reinfall wird wie WP7.


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> ok einmal lass ich mich auch drauf ein
> Winamp fernsteuern nicht das ich wüsste, nur wozu habe am HTPC ne Funktastatur.


 
Hab ich nicht^^



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Ans Denon anschliessen... nö wieder wozu oder hast du alle Musik nur aufn Handy? PC hat noch besseren Sound wieder wozu?


 
Der AVR 1911 hat kein Internet-Radio. Und indem ich die Streams mit dem Handy über den Denon abspiele, kann ich den PC aus lassen. Spart etwa 130W im Idle. Rechnet sich verdammt schnell.



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Und weil wir gerade so sarkastisch sind: Wieviel hat dein Handy gekostet damit du Winamp steuern kannst?


79,95 nach Vertragsverlängerung bei Voda Und der dazugehörige Vertrag, der 99€ im Monat kostet, kostet mich nur 44€ Mitsamt Tethering, VoiP etc.


----------



## Iceananas (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> ok einmal lass ich mich auch drauf ein
> Winamp fernsteuern nicht das ich wüsste, nur wozu habe am HTPC ne Funktastatur.
> Ans Denon anschliessen... nö wieder wozu oder hast du alle Musik nur aufn Handy? PC hat noch besseren Sound wieder wozu?
> 
> ...


 
Das Handy wurde sicherlich nicht gekauft, nur um Winamp steuern zu können. Nicht vorhandene Funktionen mit "brauche ich nicht" abzuschmettern ist auch nicht sehr überzeugend. Eine Musiksammlung auf einem Handy mit 16GB + bis zu 32 GB Speicherplatz ist auch keine Seltenheit, ich mache es genauso. Nur zum Musikhören sind o.g. Funktionen sehr nützlich, so muss man nicht gleich den HTPC anschmeißen und eine ganze Ecke handlicher als ne funktastatur ist ein Handy wohl auch. Übrigens wüßte ich gerne was mit Exchange nicht geht... bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar?


Im Zusammenhang mit WP7 und HW gabs in den letzten Tagen auch was interessantes:

Nokia wird ein Smartphone Names Hydra bringen, mit 1,5 Ghz Dualcore und 720p AMOLED. Anscheinend möchte man doch mit der Hardware punkten.

1.5G?1200 ?900?_D??_|><|??PConline


----------



## Gast1666645802 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



ziko schrieb:


> Bilder hochladen habe ich immer noch nicht kapiert...


Lachflash. Das hat sogar meine Frau intuitiv auf einem ihr fremden Samsung Omnia 7 in nur wenigen Minuten geschafft. Ohne Erklärung. Sorry, aber das ist jetzt doch eher ein etwas unfreiwilliger Offenbarungseid.

Ich habe seinerzeit mein iPhone gegen einen Androiden eingetauscht und mittlerweile WP7, weil das gute HTC von heute auf morgen verreckt ist. Warum es am Ende WP7 geworden ist? Ich muss weder prollen noch Icons anbeten, sondern ich kann mich aufs Wesentliche konzentrieren. Metro ist übersichtlich, Klingeltöne sind im Businessbereich sowieso egal, ich hab nur den Vib an. Azure ist genial und billiger als Apples überzuckertes Angebot. Das Omnia versteht sich bestens mit meiner Bluetooth Tastatur im Wohnzimmer. Koppeln und per Tastatur schreiben? Geht doch... Die paar Service-Codes hat man auch schnell intus und dann klappen USB- und Modem-Funktionalität wie bei allen anderen Phones auch. Und Karten aufladen... geh in einen Shop, ders gleich aufs Konto bucht, wenn Du damit überfordert bist 

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Argumente so durchlese, es ist ein lustiges Hauen und Stechen, aber keine sinnvolle Diskussion. Die, die darauf setzen, werden ja wohl noch wissen warum. Die, die es zerreißen, haben es zumeist noch nie wirklich genutzt oder ärgern dann sich über ihre Dummheit, nicht noch 2-3 Monate gewartet zu haben. Das ist doch wie mit Grafikkarten. Wer kauft schon ein Smartphone nach dem Launch? Nur Krösuse und Ignoranten. Bleibt einfach friedlich, wer soll die ganzen Seiten eigentlich noch mitlesen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Blu3  Also zu den Argumenten da oben Homeboy:
> Geh ich voll mit, funzt teilweise nicht. Wobei man dazu sagen muss das Sachen wie Tethering nicht frei sind, weil die Telefonanbieter sich dagegen ausgesprochen haben! (Finde gerade den Link nicht) Ich finds auch blöd aber mittlerweile ist es mir auch egal. Habe überall Inet.


 
War wohl mal so, aber da ich heute mein Vertrag verlängert habe, wurde mir gesagt das es jetzt neu ist, das Tethering jetzt erlaubt ist (zumindenst bei Vodafone)! 

Bin mal gespannt, ich muss leider meine Aussage widerlegen, ich habe mich doch gegen iOS entschieden ( ich bereue es ja doch iwie ) und mich für ein Galaxy S2 entschieden  (zur Not hab ich noch den Ipod Touch ). 

Nur so als Info über Tethering. Vllt wissen ja ein paar User wie es bei anderen Providern ist.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



ziko schrieb:


> @ alle, ach so eifrigen, WP7 befürworter:
> 
> Leute, macht es so wie ich, gesteht einfach den grössten Reinfall eures Lebens gekauft zu haben und die Sache ist gegessen!!
> 
> Grade sind mir wieder fast die Tränen gekommen, als ich beim Händler, wo ich meinen Optimus 7 für 649.-CHF gekauft habe, sehe dass er das Ding den Leuten für 198.-CHF nachschmeisst.


Also ich habe rund 200Euro bezahlt und bereue keinen Cent^^



ziko schrieb:


> Komme mir vor, der grösste Trottel auf Erden zu sein...


Ich glaube, das kann ich dir fast versichern und mehr braucht man zu deinen geistigen Ergüssen wohl auch nicht mehr sagen 



nyso schrieb:


> ...
> 79,95 nach Vertragsverlängerung bei Voda Und der dazugehörige Vertrag, der 99€ im Monat kostet, kostet mich nur 44€ Mitsamt Tethering, VoiP etc.


Mal ehrlich: bei einem 99€-Vertrag für irgendein Handy(wirklich shice egal welches!) noch 80Euro Aufpreis zu verlangen ist schon unverschämt.
Abgesehen davon finde ich rund 100euro für einen Mobilfunkvertrag einfach nur extrem... so viel würd ich glaube nichtmal als vieltelefonierender Geschäftskunde zahlen wollen.
Bei o2 würde eine Allnetflat 60 Glocken kosten...
Mich würde aber mal reizen warum du so wenig für diesen Vertrag zahlst!?

Ich komme mit TV-Kabelanschluss+Festnetzflat+18mbitDSL[<--Home/Mobil-->]+o2flat+smsflat+umtsflat(300mb)+120min in alle Netze auf insgesamt 65Euro im Monat.

Ich meine ich weiß nicht was du im Monat vertelefonierst und surfst... aber 100euro find ich schon echt extrem

€dit:
@freak
Ok, dann haben die Provider wohl iwie eingeknickt.. soll mir sowohl recht als auch egal sein, da ich es nach wievor nicht brauch*gg*
Dann gratuliere ich dir mal zu deinem neuen Smartphone... möge es dir entspannte und treue Dienste leisten


----------



## Iceananas (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Ich habe auch einen recht teuren Vertrag bei T-Mobile und da ist Tethering sowie VoIP freigeschaltet... die scheinen das wohl einsehen dass man das sowieso macht, ob die das erlauben oder nicht


----------



## HomeboyST (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



nyso schrieb:


> Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht



Naja, ich habe ein WP7 ( seit dem ersten Tag ) und kann sagen das es schlecht ist. ( Vom Funktionsumfang und der Beformundung der User im Vergleich zu 6.5  ) 



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> -
> 
> Ok, Thethering evtl. nur per "Hack", kann sein.. ich brauch es nicht und nutze es nicht.(habe mich daher auch nicht weiter drüber informiert)  Aha.. Auf einmal habe ich doch recht
> 
> ...



P.P.S. 
Was auch bei Android und Iphone wunderbar klappt... 

- Vibration komplett ausstellen.. ( kann sehr nett sein ),  
- SMS titles, damit nicht jeder Hans sieht wer mir gerade ne SMS mit welchem Inhalt sendet. 
- Screenshots  und vieles mehr. 
- Die Akkulaufzeit   ( bei WP7 berichten die Meisten von schnellerem entladen mit dem Mango update ) 

Mir geht es aber auch wie viele andere User.. ein teures Gerät gekauft vor 10 Monaten.. jetzt bekam man es schon hinterher geworfen für 1€ und durfte sich bei Vodafon sogar noch ein X-Box spiel aussuchen...   Aber so ist es.. Wird man die Teile nicht los, muss der Preis runter...

Rate doch mal weshalb Android und Apple mit Ihren Verkaufszahlen prahlen und MS sich dazu ausschweigt ?


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@Homeboy

1. Thethering möglich, wenn auch via Hack -> Ich behalte Recht, du hast behauptet es ginge nicht!
2. Es ist mit dem Regeintrag dennoch möglich USB-Fähigkeit zu aktivieren(da gibts sogar ne billige exe für)-> wieder behalte ich Recht
3. Selbst schneiden oder nicht, man kann sich die dinger bspw auch per mail schicken lassen -> von deinem Recht behalten sehe ich da immer noch nichts, denn es ist weiterhin möglich(wenn auch nicht unbedingt sehr komfortabel)
4. Welche nachgewiesene Mehrheit sieht das anders? Oder redest du neuerdings von dir selbst im Plural?
5. Man kann sowohl über den Winexplorer als auch über Zune auf die Dateien zugreifen.. nach dem Unlock auch direkt am Handy mittels den Dateimanager Touchxplorer(oder so ähnlich)... Jamba und co gibts auch immer noch obwohl alle ihre Klingeltöne verschicken können. Du stellst wieder Behauptungen auf, die du nicht beweisen kannst und sellst sie als vollendete Tatsache dar
6. Ich habe im+ nicht getestet.. fakt ist, dass du damit die entsprechenden Medien nutzen kannst(in welchem Umfang kann ich augenblicklich nicht sagen), aber du verteufelst ein OS dafür, dass jmd anderes noch kein App dafür geschrieben hat... wirklich sehr sportlich
7. Ja, haben wir... da du dich immer selbst ausknockst in dem du die Tatsachen verzerrst


Ums mal kurz zu fassen: Ja, WP7 ist ein geschlossenes System... man kann es hinnehmen oder sein lassen, aber ein geschlossenes System(WP7) schlecht zu reden und gleichzeitig ein anderes(iOS) als nonplusultra darzustellen geht gar nicht.
Dein tolles iOS ist genauso bescheiden ohne JB... der "Beweis" dafür? Jeder der etwas Ahnung hat nutzt den JB, weils den Leuten sonst nicht passt.

€dit: Ist mir jetzt egal was auch immer Homeboy darauf antworten mag, ich werde ihm gegenüber nichts mehr schreiben.


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: bei einem 99€-Vertrag für irgendein Handy(wirklich shice egal welches!) noch 80Euro Aufpreis zu verlangen ist schon unverschämt.



Tja, so teuer war doch damals das erste Apfelteflon bei T-Mobile auch. Also wayne^^



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon finde ich rund 100euro für einen Mobilfunkvertrag einfach nur extrem... so viel würd ich glaube nichtmal als vieltelefonierender Geschäftskunde zahlen wollen.



Ich auch nicht^^


bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Bei o2 würde eine Allnetflat 60 Glocken kosten...


Soweit ich weiß aber nur die Flat, ohne Handy.



bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Mich würde aber mal reizen warum du so wenig für diesen Vertrag zahlst!?



Also, 99€-15% Selbstständigenrabatt -20€ weil ich gekündigt hatte und doch bleibe -10€ weil ich mein DSL auch bei Voda hab -19% Mwst, da selbstständig. Macht exakt 43,86€

@freak

Möglicherweise wird der Akku dich nerven. Das wird nach nen paar Tagen besser, man findet die richtigen Einstellungen damit er nicht nur 12, sondern 36h hält, trotz Nutzung.


----------



## Das Daub (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

WP7


----------



## bLu3t0oth (23. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@nyso verdammt nette Rechnung 
Ja, is glaube ohne Handy... beim Provider hol ich mir jetzt sowieso keine mehr... komm ich im Netz mittlerweile billiger und ohne nervige Brandings die ich erst wieder entfernen muss


----------



## TheBlackSun (24. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@ Nyso, es ging mit eigentlich nur um das Handy  Ist ja auch egal Preiswerter ist es bestimmt eh nicht 

Zu den Musikhören muss ich sagen das meine Prioritäten komplett anders liegen. Meine MP3 Sammlung alleine ist schon 3stellige GB gross, wie ich die dann auf ein Handy kriege wäre mir schleihaft. Ich habe mir extra für sowas einen seperaten HTPC hingestellt mit der Logitech Dinovo Mini (das passt qausi in eine Hand). Das was viele Leute hier erzählen ist wirklich cool, was man nicht alles mit seinem Smartphone machen kann, aber ich habe das anders gelöst. Und deswegen brauchte ich nur ein Handy womit ich in die Firma komme, Surfen kann und einfach zu bedienen (schnellligkeit). Für mich wars das Trophy von HTC, was ich vor ein paar Monaten nagelneu für 170€ bekommen habe.

Viele Freunde haben IOS, Android Phones. Ist auch schick, funzt. Aber ich wäre echt niemals auf die Idee gekommen dafür den 200-500€ mehr zu bezahlen...
MS hat nicht alles richtig gemacht, die gleichen Fehler wie Apple.... Aber geschlossene Plattformen haben auch Vorteile.
Deswegen, wie ich schon in meinen ersten Post geschrieben habe, hat jedes OS inklusive HW, seine Berechtigung. 
Halt für jeden Geschmack was dabei  
Das ist für mich keine Religion... wenns in 2-3 jahren nen richtig goiles Android 7.0 Phone gibt zu nen korrekten Kurs... werde ich das kaufen.


----------



## nyso (24. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> @ Nyso, es ging mit eigentlich nur um das Handy  Ist ja auch egal Preiswerter ist es bestimmt eh nicht



Wie gesagt, 80€ Zuzahlung. Monatlich ca. 45€, 30€ wäre ein günstigerer Tarif, also 15€ monatlich fürs Handy. So kostet es mich ca. 280€. Ein durchaus fairer Preis für das ach so teure SGS2



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> Zu den Musikhören muss ich sagen das meine Prioritäten komplett anders liegen. Meine MP3 Sammlung alleine ist schon 3stellige GB gross, wie ich die dann auf ein Handy kriege wäre mir schleihaft.



Meine Sammlung ist auch groß, meine ganzen CDs als Flac gerippt, das kostet Platz. Aber das muss man ja nicht ALLES auf dem Handy haben. Da reichen die Sachen die man momentan am liebsten hört, der Rest ist dann der Internet-Stream. Und da kostet ein seperater HTPC deutlich mehr, und verbraucht mehr Platz.


----------



## TheBlackSun (24. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

@ nyso

Wie schon gesagt andere Prios  
Nur mal so Interesse halber, wie machst du es wenn dein Handy nicht da ist? 
Sprich deine Freundin mal Musik hören möchte? (Das ist jetzt wirklich Interesse!!)


----------



## MG42 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Win 7 Phone...
Micro$oft und der geldgeile Verräter an Arbeitsplätzen aus Bochum? War zwar früher Nokia Fanboy (schon allein wg. den guten Simstastaturen damals:d)
Werde diese Liierung boykottieren.


----------



## nyso (24. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



TheBlackSun schrieb:


> @ nyso
> 
> Wie schon gesagt andere Prios
> Nur mal so Interesse halber, wie machst du es wenn dein Handy nicht da ist?
> Sprich deine Freundin mal Musik hören möchte? (Das ist jetzt wirklich Interesse!!)


 
Der Denon hat auch einen USB Anschluss. Da kann ich USB-Sticks anschließen, und die externe HDD mit der gesamten Sicherung
Das SGS2 dient ja nur zum Internet-Radio hören, wenn der PC aus ist. Und mein Handy hab ich eh immer bei mir, meine Frau hat ihr eigenes, altes Samsung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



ziko schrieb:


> @ alle, ach so eifrigen, WP7 befürworter:
> 
> Leute, macht es so wie ich, gesteht einfach den grössten Reinfall eures Lebens gekauft zu haben und die Sache ist gegessen!!
> 
> Grade sind mir wieder fast die Tränen gekommen, als ich beim Händler, wo ich meinen Optimus 7 für 649.-CHF gekauft habe, sehe dass er das Ding den Leuten für 198.-CHF nachschmeisst.


Selbst schuld...



ziko schrieb:


> Komme mir vor, der grösste Trottel auf Erden zu sein


Wenn ich dein Text lese.. kann ich nur bestätigen.



ziko schrieb:


> Habe immer noch die Grüne Oberfläche


Was meinst du? Die Farbe kann man ganz einfach ändern...



ziko schrieb:


> Ach ja, oft kann ich mit dem Ding auch telefonieren, aber auch nicht immer ( das Aufladen meiner Prepayd Karte wird zur Qual, 6 Mal die endlos langen Zahlen eintippen, biss das Ding sich endlich bewegt )


Was kann WP7 dafür das Prepaid KArten Codes so lang sind?



ziko schrieb:


> Muss im Handbuch nachlesen wie ich die Videos vom Urlaub, aufgenommen mit dem Fotoapparat, auf das Ding draufbekomme ( um festzustellen diese sind inkompatibel)


Das ist ja wohl mal das einfachste... Wenn man Zune das erste mal startet wird einem alles erklärt... und selbst danach ist die Oberfläche von Zune selbst erklärend. 
Und wenn Datein im nicht kompatiblen Format vorliegen und man sie über Zune einspielt, konvertiert er sie automatisch um. So wars zumindest bei mir.





ziko schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin nun mal so blöd, sorry



Erkennung ist der erste Weg zur besserung





ziko schrieb:


> Aber immerhin habe ich es geschafft im Urlaub, übers WLAN am Strand auf Facebook zu zugreifen. Bilder hochladen habe ich immer noch nicht kapiert.



Auch fast selbst erklärend, wenn man sich Bilder anguckt und der einzige Button beim Bild "..." ist, muss es doch logisch sein, das sich dahinter vielleicht die funktion verbirgt?? 





ziko schrieb:


> Das Konzept, die User zu bevormunden, diese zwingen die eigenen "Apps" nur kaufen zu müssen, ist schlicht FALSCH.


Wo wird man den gezwungen Apps zukaufen?! Und "bevormundet" wird jeder Handyuser, weil jeder seine eigenen Apps raufhaut. Aber das ist doch auch nicht weiter schlimm. Vielleicht weißt du es nicht aber man kann sie auch deinstallieren...




ziko schrieb:


> Ich persönlich lasse mich nicht ausnehmen wie eine Weihnachtsgans und die Verkaufszahlen belegen dass ich nicht alleine mit diesen Ansichten da stehe.


Du kaufst dir das Handy für 640 CHF statt für 198CHF und lässt dich nicht ausnehmen? Ja ne ist klar...



ziko schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag wurde NICHT mit einer WP7 App hochgeladen


[ironie on] Hättest du warscheinlich auch nicht geschafft, da es ja vieeeel zu kompliziert ist    [ironie off]


----------



## TheBlackSun (24. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



nyso schrieb:


> Der Denon hat auch einen USB Anschluss. Da kann ich USB-Sticks anschließen, und die externe HDD mit der gesamten Sicherung
> Das SGS2 dient ja nur zum Internet-Radio hören, wenn der PC aus ist. Und mein Handy hab ich eh immer bei mir, meine Frau hat ihr eigenes, altes Samsung.


 
...Ok war mir so als Option nicht bekannt. Hört sich aber echt umständlich an  Aber gut zu wissen, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Creech (24. August 2011)

Hach, sich hier durch die 13 Seiten zu arbeiten mach echt Spaß  Selten so viele Unwahrheiten auf einem Haufen gelesen... Naja, sei's drum. Ich melde mich auch nur, weil ich letztens im WP7 Marketplace ne App gefunden habe um den vlc Fernzusteuern, ich denke, da wird der Winamp nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lassen. Das Argument WP7 nicht mit den ersten iOS und Android Versionen zu vergleichen, sondern mit den aktuellen lasse ich ja noch durchgehen, schließlich entscheide ich mich ja im Laden nicht zwischen einem HTC Magic und einem Mozart sondern einem iPhone 4, einem SGS2 und vielleicht einem Omnia7. Aber beim Marketplace hatten sie kaum ne Chance was gleichwertiges zum Appstore und Googles Marketplace bereits zum Launch zu bieten. Entwickler sind da und der Marketplace wächst, was will ich mehr. Mit dem Mango Update steht auch einem Whatsapp technisch nichts mehr im Weg, und nach der Übernahme durch Microsoft, wer zweifelt wirklich daran, dass Skype einen richtig prominenten Platz auf WP7 bekommt? Mal sehen, ob die WebOS-Apps Entwickler nun wirklich in größeren Mengen zur WP7 Apps Entwicklung übergehen. Ich denke, da wird noch einiges passieren.


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

selbst wenn wp7 gut ist/wird, android ist einfach ein platzhirsch, ohne wenn und aber.

und zum thema nokia: die haben es sich mit symbian verscherzt, und ob es mit wp7 wieder besser wird ist fraglich 

ein nokia e7 mit aktuellem gingerbread wäre doch viel besser als mit symbian...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> selbst wenn wp7 gut ist/wird, android ist einfach ein platzhirsch, ohne wenn und aber.
> 
> und zum thema nokia: die haben es sich mit symbian verscherzt, und ob es mit wp7 wieder besser wird ist fraglich
> 
> ein nokia e7 mit aktuellem gingerbread wäre doch viel besser als mit symbian...


 
Ich denke das es primär auch gar nicht darum geht Android vom Thron zustürzen, wird warscheinlicha uch nicht mehr möglich sein, sondern eher darum eine würdige alternative zuerschaffen


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich denke das es primär auch gar nicht darum geht Android vom Thron zustürzen, wird warscheinlicha uch nicht mehr möglich sein, sondern eher darum eine würdige alternative zuerschaffen



sollte nicht so rüber kommen, sondern eher so, das ein potentieller kunde der kaum vorinfos hat eher das meistverkaufte nehmen wird 
und wenn man dann auch noch bei MM oder saturn das handy kauft, wird einem eh das teuerste vom teuersten angeboten, weil man das ja unbedingt braucht


----------



## Creech (24. August 2011)

Bitte, die Diskussion nicht auch noch auf MM und Saturn ausweiten, dann nimmt das ja nie ein Ende


----------



## bLu3t0oth (24. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> ...
> und zum thema nokia: die haben es sich mit symbian verscherzt, und ob es mit wp7 wieder besser wird ist fraglich
> ein nokia e7 mit aktuellem gingerbread wäre doch viel besser als mit symbian...


 Also so verscherzt würde ich das gar nicht nennen.. mein Weibchen hat das N8 und ist zufrieden damit(Ziel erreicht).
Wenn bald das Belle-Update kommt, sehe ich auch wieder Chancen für Symbian und evtl lässt es Nokia dann doch nicht fallen.


----------



## nyso (24. August 2011)

Smartphones sind ein verdammt schnelllebiges Geschäft. Android ist krass emporgestiegen, und genau so schnell kann es auch wieder fallen wenn was besseres kommt.


----------



## Fettmull (25. August 2011)

Ich habe ein Samsung Omnia 7 mit WP7. Bin durchaus zufrieden damit, leider wird sich das Mango Update wieder verzögern,
weil die Updates der Drittanbieter nicht reibungslos damit funktionieren.
Hoffentlich bekommen die Jungs von Microsoft die Geschwindigkeit des Internet Explorers hin,
denn trotz WLAN bauen die Seiten ziemlich langsam auf. Und Flash unterstützt WP7 auch
nicht, schade, denn Android kann angeblich Flash-Videos abspielen.

mfg


----------



## JBX (25. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das Layout von WM6 war sehr gut und man hätte sehr viel draus machen können, aber das jetzt.....  kann man vergessen. Wenn Microschrott zurück zum alten geht, bin ich wieder da, aber das: NEIN DANKE !!!



Das Layout von WM6 war gut? Ähm... Reden wir vom selben System? Der Heute-Bildschirm sah vlt. noch halbwegs nach irgendwas aus, aber schon allein das offene Programme-Menü sieht bei 5,6 und 6.1 aus wie Windows 3.11. Und noch viel schlimmer wird es wenn man sich in die Tiefen der Systemsteuerung begibt. 
Außerdem: Das System wird extrem langsam sobald 2-3 Programme im Hintergrund laufen (zumindest auf meinem HTC Tytn, klar ist schon älter, aber wenn es möglich war und ist dann soll es auch funktionieren) und es gibt schon allein bei simplen Aufgaben wie H.264 Wiedergabe Probleme, weil auf sehr vielen Geräten die Grafiktreiber (warum auch immer) fehlen und somit die CPU dekodieren muss. Abgesehen davon kann der vorinstallierte WMP nicht mal Hardwarebeschleunigung ausnutzen und man muss dafür Drittprogramme KAUFEN (Coreplayer etc.). Was bitte soll sowas? Ich mein Videowiedergabe wäre eine Grundfunktion. Natürlich liegt das vorallem an den (eher nicht vorhandenen) Vorgaben von Microsoft bezüglich einzuhaltender Mindesthardware. Somit durfte wohl jedes Gerät WM erhalten. 6.5 sieht zwar besser aus, aber auch hier wird das nicht konsequent durchgezogen. "Drunter" sieht man das gammelnde und (wahrscheinlich) vollkommen überfrachtete und zusammengeschusterte 6.X sehr oft durchscheinen.
Somit begrüße ich (als immer noch WM6.1-User) jegliche anderen Betriebssysteme die ordentlich laufen und gut aussehen. Natürlich fehlen WP7 noch paar Funktionen, aber es wird nachgebessert. Vor allem ein besserer IE wird der Sache sehr gut tun.


----------



## Creech (25. August 2011)

*AW: Windows Phone 7 Marktanteil sank gewaltig,*

Oh ja, wie dämlich ich damals bei meinem Touch Cruise aus der Wäsche geguckt habe. Wie, kein Grafikkartentreiber? Wozu ist dann überhaupt der Chip drin? Auch da sind damals (zum Glück) die Devs eingesprungen. Schon krass wie stark der Erfolg von Smartphones an diesem Forum hing. Sowohl bei Windows Mobile, als auch bei Android.  Devs

Edit: Ich stehe dazu auch heute noch das Wort "krass" zu verwenden. Es handelt sich somit um keinen Schreibfehler


----------



## bLu3t0oth (25. August 2011)

Fettmull schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Samsung Omnia 7 mit WP7. Bin durchaus zufrieden damit, leider wird sich das Mango Update wieder verzögern,
> weil die Updates der Drittanbieter nicht reibungslos damit funktionieren.
> Hoffentlich bekommen die Jungs von Microsoft die Geschwindigkeit des Internet Explorers hin,
> denn trotz WLAN bauen die Seiten ziemlich langsam auf. Und Flash unterstützt WP7 auch
> ...


Ich hab Mango auf meinem Omnia drauf und ich kann eigtl nicht klagen bzügl der Geschwindigkeit 
Flash wird auch nicht mit Mango kommen, aber html5 und damit kannste auch deine Flashvids auf youtube,computerbase und co gucken 

Übrigens war gestern Zune 4.8 bei mir im Windowsupdate


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. August 2011)

Browsen ist definitiv NICHT langsam... liegt eher an dein Internet bzw. Wlan


----------

